# Matchmaking on PerC



## sweetraglansweater

This is a really ballsy idea to throw out here but I noticed a lot of people here on PerC seem to want to find love or a romantic connection in addition to companionship and mental stimulation. At least, I think there is an underlying desire in some of you for this kind of connection...am I wrong?

It's like there is a divide between PerCer's dating life (online dating profiles in which one must face a long stream of rejection) and a PerCer's active posting life here, in which little connections and alliances are forged through conversation, wit and thought.

Wouldn't it be great if there was fusion between those two worlds? If you could find a friend who mentally challenged you, complimented your personality and happened to be into you as well? 

I was thinking it'd be a lot of fun to match people together. Like wouldn't it be cool if there was a PerC matchmaker who got all of your info and then hooked you up or screened other PerC members for you so you wouldn't have to go through the embarrassment of having to ask yourself? 



dear god, my inner Jew be flamin' forth...


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ach no I don't want to be paired with a sapiosexual those are rapists without repercussions.
And how's that feel by the way? "I'm really attracted to intelligent people". So your vagina/penis decides who's intelligent and apparently I'm not intelligent because of that. These people are horrible people I'll tell you what.


----------



## Metalize

I'm sorry.


----------



## Metalize

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Ach no I don't want to be paired with a sapiosexual those are rapists without repercussions.
> And how's that feel by the way? "I'm really attracted to intelligent people". So your vagina/penis decides who's intelligent and apparently I'm not intelligent because of that. These people are horrible people I'll tell you what.


For the last time, plants reproduce asexually.

Yes, my tendrils shrivel up when I'm around people below a certain IQ; really quite the annoyance.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Metasentient said:


> For the last time, plants reproduce asexually.
> 
> Yes, my tendrils shrivel up when I'm around people below a certain IQ; really quite the annoyance.


Yeah that's your penis/vagina's fault. That doesn't make it right.


----------



## Metalize

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Yeah that's your penis/vagina's fault. That doesn't make it right.


According to my GhD in armchair philosophy, your cognition is severely made impotent by your sleep deprivation, which is evident by the fact that it is quite past your bedtime.

tl;dr; Bed, bitch.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Metasentient said:


> According to my GhD in armchair philosophy, your cognition is severely made impotent by your sleep deprivation, which is evident by the fact that it is quite past your bedtime.
> 
> tl;dr; Bed, bitch.


It is beyond my bedtime, it really is. But I can't sleep not when there are people to get irate toward.


----------



## Metalize

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> It is beyond my bedtime, it really is. But I can't sleep not when there are people to get irate toward.


Speaking of which, did you call me a piece of garbage?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Metasentient said:


> Speaking of which, did you call me a piece of garbage?


No I just called your group a piece of garbage, it's not the same. Like when you say white males are destroying society, it's not me, it's just my group.


----------



## Metalize

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> No I just called your group a piece of garbage, it's not the same. Like when you say white males are destroying society, it's not me, it's just my group.


Don't think I ever called them anything equivalent to garbage...


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Metasentient said:


> Don't think I ever called them anything equivalent to garbage...


Yeah I know. You call them >garbage. That's what you do. You always have to be racist about it too.


----------



## Metalize

:frustrating::computer:


----------



## sweetraglansweater

see, I would match up @Metasentient and @Grandmaster Yoda. You two are perfect for each other in every way.

Perfect. I did a mitzvah of shidducim. 

Who wants to be next?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Metasentient said:


> :frustrating::computer:


Help me out here. How could you be sapiosexual and asexual? Are you a trivialist?


----------



## Metalize

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Help me out here. How could you be sapiosexual and asexual? Are you a trivialist?


That is a good point... perhaps asexy could be revised to demi, since I don't see a huge difference there.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

sweetraglansweater said:


> see, I would match up @Metasentient and @Grandmaster Yoda. You two are perfect for each other in every way.
> 
> Perfect. I did a mitzvah of shidducim.
> 
> Who wants to be next?


You know what I really don't like? When people don't explain themselves.
Explain your choice. Do it!


----------



## aef8234

God no, my life is a vaccuum of crazy that I cannot come out of. I'd rather not add the internet into the mix. Again.
We might end up with another 4chan.

Do you really want perc to be as grungy as /b/ OP? DO YE?



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You know what I really don't like? When people don't explain themselves.
> Explain your choice. Do it!


I can explain that easily, you both had problems involving a van.
I changed my mind, I want this shit to happen.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

fuck it, that's it. I'm going to become a solo matchmaker and start hooking people up on PerC. My inner Jew be needing a higher calling...

if anyone's ever posted a pick of themself on PerC, be warned. I'm going to start filtering through all the images of people and start matching them up with other people based on looks, interests and MBTI type. 

this is going to be so much fun....


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Metasentient said:


> That is a good point... perhaps asexy could be revised to demi, since I don't see a huge difference there.


Well look. I asked this question before. Demisexuality, what's that mean? What does that mean in terms of quaila? 
Before "emotional connection" how's there a feeling? What is that amount to? All attraction is emotional, you can't feel something without feeling it. Do you have an emotional connection without an emotional connection?
I have different quaila, there's a difference between having some chest pounding stuff and just having a non-flaccid protrusive organ once in a while. I don't get it.


----------



## Metalize

aef8234 said:


> God no, my life is a vaccuum of crazy that I cannot come out of. I'd rather not add the internet into the mix. Again.
> We might end up with another 4chan.
> 
> Do you really want perc to be as grungy as /b/ OP? DO YE?


"We're too weird already, we can't throw sex into the equation."

-- Sporadic Aura


----------



## sweetraglansweater

runnerveran said:


> -- Not sure if that was correct, lol.


you like?


----------



## runnerveran

sweetraglansweater said:


> you like?


I would be interested, yes:happy:

But I'm pretty sure she already has a boyfriend going by her most recent posts? I don't like to assume though.... Anywho, I'm going to bed. Guess I'll find out in the morning.


----------



## Amelia

@runnerveran seems nice. I looked at his OkCupid profile in his sig. 
However, I lean conservative and am a cat person. Sorry. 


However, Not bad @sweetraglansweater, not bad.


----------



## Amelia

runnerveran said:


> I would be interested, yes:happy:
> 
> But I'm pretty sure she already has a boyfriend going by her most recent posts. Anywho, I'm going to bed. Thanks for trying.


I do, I do. We have a pretty open relationship though.
Too bad you live on the east coast. I'm all the way over here in Vegas. :S


----------



## Monty

Oh my gosh... Everything about this thread is bringing out my creepy stalking tendencies. Take me away

edit: find me a match :happy:
edit 2: scratch that idk if i want to know o


----------



## Theobruh

I'm quite impressed, @sweetraglansweater

(How are you doing this... What insane formula are you using? Did you make a sorting algorithm?)


----------



## runnerveran

Amelia said:


> I do, I do. We have a pretty open relationship though.
> Too bad you live on the east coast. I'm all the way over here in Vegas. :S




Open relationship? Interesting. I've actually thought about trying that kind of relationship off and on, but so few girls at college or on OKC show interest in that sort of thing. How has yours been ? Less jealousy than past monogamous relationships?

That is too bad. I'll just have to admire your beauty from afar :tongue:


----------



## sweetraglansweater

@Kito meet @Tsubaki

based on my algorithmic matchmaking skills divined by my enhanced ability to scry the internet, I believe you two might be a possible match. Kito is 19ish, from the UK, good looking, sweet and INFP. Tsubaki is a little younger at 16 but very cute, playful, ENTP and from Austria. I am basing the match off of your age, your similar looks and quirky, cute personalities.

Unfortunately you two don't have pictures on your profiles, however I've located some via PerC forums.

Kito's pic (scroll down)

Tsubaki's picture (also scroll down)

to be frank, this match might be a little too close of a match, but I think it's a good starting point. At the very least there will be similarities between you which could lead to a stimulating conversation, friendship or more...

oY!!!


----------



## Theobruh

sweetraglansweater said:


> @Kito meet @Tsubaki
> 
> based on my algorithmic matchmaking skills divined by my enhanced ability to scry the internet, I believe you two might be a possible match. Kito is 19ish, from the UK, good looking, sweet and INFP. Tsubaki is a little younger at 16 but very cute, playful, ENTP and from Austria. I am basing the match off of your age, your similar looks and quirky, cute personalities.
> 
> Unfortunately you two don't have pictures on your profiles, however I've located some via PerC forums.
> 
> Kito's pic (scroll down)
> 
> Tsubaki's picture (also scroll down)
> 
> to be frank, this match might be a little too close of a match, but I think it's a good starting point. At the very least there will be similarities between you which could lead to a stimulating conversation, friendship or more...
> 
> oY!!!



* *





I am not sure if Kito is still dating the last girlfriend I heard about. Also, the two of them know of each other because they're in the same Skype chat.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Komorebi said:


> I'm quite impressed, @sweetraglansweater
> 
> (How are you doing this... What insane formula are you using? Did you make a sorting algorithm?)


I am shadchan, hear my roar! 
Every Jewish woman is blessed with the ability to match. L'Haim!

Seriously though guys, send me your info/stats/pics. I am sorting through all the pics on PerC ever and I have a million tabs open. Spare da Yente and just hit me up on pm so I can save myself some time. 
@Amelia and @runnerveran open and long distance...what could go wrong? you both know you want to pm each other and talk a little. what's the harm in a little long distance winking. I know @runnerveran wants to do it xD


----------



## Amelia

runnerveran said:


> Open relationship? Interesting. I've actually thought about trying that kind of relationship off and on, but so few girls at college or on OKC show interest in that sort of thing. How has yours been ? Less jealousy than past monogamous relationships?
> 
> That is too bad. I'll just have to admire your beauty from afar :tongue:


For right now, we just swing with this other married couple. It's a relatively new thing, so we haven't 100% had sex with each other yet, just heavy petting mostly. We've discussed having threesomes and other partners though, so we will probably delve into the depths of having a completely open relationship eventually.

And yes, it does drastically reduce jealousy. My boyfriend can openly talk to me about a near-sexual encounter that happened recently, and I don't judge him at all. 
Likewise, he doesn't care if I go out and party all night with my single friends and potentially have some shenanigans occur.
It's definitely worth trying.  

And thank you. c:


----------



## Amelia

sweetraglansweater said:


> I am shadchan, hear my roar!
> Every Jewish woman is blessed with the ability to match. L'Haim!
> 
> Seriously though guys, send me your info/stats/pics. I am sorting through all the pics on PerC ever and I have a million tabs open. Spare da Yente and just hit me up on pm so I can save myself some time.
> 
> @Amelia and @runnerveran open and long distance...what could go wrong? you both know you want to pm each other and talk a little. what's the harm in a little long distance winking. I know @runnerveran wants to do it xD



What would my stats/info be?


----------



## runnerveran

This thread is too funny. Shadchan (can I call you that? yes? kay), if you actually find me, or anyone else a match for that matter, I will personally deliver you a batch of cookies. And kittens. Lots of kittens. So yea....do your best!

























































May the odds be ever in your favor.


----------



## Emerald Legend

Is Jewphilia allowed?


Match me up with a non- sjw woman please. Sex drive must be on the low side, IQ of about 115, on the thick side with dat ass and nice teddies, nurturing, spacey, random, somewhat social chick. 


edit: gotta be more loyal than a german shepherd dog (they are fiercely loyal)


----------



## piano

sweetraglansweater said:


> @AdroElectro meet @i cant play the piano
> 
> based on my extremely honed gut instinct, I believe you two may be a match. You are both ENFP's, from the United States, relatively good looking and the appropriate age distance (Aldo being 27, I can't play the piano clocking in at a mere and nubile 21). *You both also like to create imaginary places where you minds can run off to while still engaging in stimulating conversation.*
> 
> It's a MATCH!! oy!
> 
> AldoElectro's pic


this is so neat

i'm actually from canada  as for the bold, how did you come up with that/figure that out?


----------



## Theobruh

Can we request matches for our friends? @sweetraglansweater 
:ninja:


----------



## sweetraglansweater

@Strelok, meet @i cant play the piano

Strelok is INTP from BC Canada and @i cant play the piano is also from Canada. Based on my highly advanced matchpicking algorithms I've deduced that you might be a match due to the fact that Strelok's INTP personality might compliment @i can't play the piano's more dreamy, artistic personality. You are also both good looking and Strelok is age 25 while can't play comes in at 21.

However, there might be some slight differences between the two of you which is why I will keep trying to match you until I've hit the "ah ha" moment. Feedback on this one would be appreciated.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Komorebi said:


> Can we request matches for our friends? @sweetraglansweater
> :ninja:


yes, but please post their pic. For every match I make a 1/2 to 45 minutes have been spent looking up pictures and data.


----------



## Theobruh

sweetraglansweater said:


> yes, but please post their pic. For every match I make a 1/2 to 45 minutes have been spent looking up pictures and data.


Got it. :laughing:
Thanks. :wink:


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Ok, the self-proclaimed shadchan has to go to bed. @Amelia see below for data info I need.

Look people, if you are serious (already getting requests) I need several things from you:::

_PICTURE: good head shot with plenty of light, no blurs. I am not going to match people who have shitty pics. 
General DATA: *gender/MBTI/age/sexual preference* (all info will be discreet if you send it through my PM)
Write a paragraph about one of the following:

your inner mental life (what you think about/what you enjoy thinking about)
what you would be doing on any given Friday or Saturday night_

If there is a PerC member who you were or have been interested in, send me their info/name or pic. Even if you don't want an introduction that kind of data will help me filter down the kind of individual/interaction you are looking for. Use PM if you want discretion. 

this has taken a bit of effort due to the fact that i have to wade through alot of data and filter things down so try to consolidate your information. If you have a viewable OKCupid account this would really help in terms of consolidating your info and having it on hand.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

@joshman108 meet @la perduta gente 

you two have already met before, but based on the flow of your conversation and your open expresions and wide eyes I believe you two might be a match. @joshman108 is a very understanding and empathetic guy whose no nonsense demeanor and down to earth spirit would greatly benefit you, @la perduta. La perduta's humor, free spirited nature and vulnerability might be a turn on to you, josh. Based on my algorithmic assessment you two would compliment each other because josh's laid back masculinity will be a grounding element in your life, la perduta while you will shake up his world with new emotions and feelings. There may be some turbulence after the initial attraction but both of you will enjoy the benefits the other brings in your life. 

Oy! a match!!!


----------



## aef8234

Amelia said:


> For right now, we just swing with this other married couple. It's a relatively new thing, so we haven't 100% had sex with each other yet, just heavy petting mostly. We've discussed having threesomes and other partners though, so we will probably delve into the depths of having a completely open relationship eventually.
> 
> And yes, it does drastically reduce jealousy. My boyfriend can openly talk to me about a near-sexual encounter that happened recently, and I don't judge him at all.
> Likewise, he doesn't care if I go out and party all night with my single friends and potentially have some shenanigans occur.
> It's definitely worth trying.
> 
> And thank you. c:


Yep, it does work.
Just.. don't make it into a competition though, things get weird. And then you guys have to replace beds in an almost routine fashion due to the sheer weight being put into it.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

oops, doublepost


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Emerald Legend said:


> Is Jewphilia allowed?
> 
> 
> Match me up with a non- sjw woman please. Sex drive must be on the low side, IQ of about 115, on the thick side with dat ass and nice teddies, nurturing, spacey, random, somewhat social chick.
> 
> 
> edit: gotta be more loyal than a german shepherd dog (they are fiercely loyal)


what is jewphilia? 

must attach pic of self please.


----------



## AdroElectro

i cant play the piano said:


> this is so neat
> 
> i'm actually from canada  as for the bold, how did you come up with that/figure that out?


I'm jealous. I just came back from a vacation in Vancouver, I loved it up there. 
@sweetraglansweater I'm also curious to know how you came up with the part in bold. And that pic is outdated, I have red hair now!


----------



## sweetraglansweater

@AdroElectro meet @Shameless Nation

based on my algorithmic matching meter you two come in as a close second match. You are both xNFP types, however your emotional sincerity and body language suggests you might be a good match together if you two can work past mutual shyness. Although one of you might be more into the other I would recommend getting to know each other and giving it a chance. You might find that your ideas about life, people and opinions line up on similar topics. This kind of match either will get very close to home or be too similar, however it is worth exploring, especially since in the past one of you has expressed a vague interest in the other. @Shameless Nation likes to explore interesting topics that review situation life circumstances. Her INFP is very strongly expressed through introspective questioning, which may present good lines of conversation to begin with. Both of you are and enjoy in others soft, vulnerable personalities who are genuine, introspective and thoughtful. This could be a very gentle friendship filled with inquisitive probing and growing affection.









Aldro's pic


----------



## Sporadic Aura

My match is @SevSevens and @sweetraglansweater. 

An alpha male in his prime, exuding pure dominance and dripping with sex appeal. Sweaters must be thrilled with this match.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Sporadic Aura said:


> My match is @SevSevens and @sweetraglansweater.
> 
> An alpha male in his prime, exuding pure dominance and dripping with sex appeal. Sweaters must be thrilled with this match.


puleaz. Leave the shaddicum to the professionals, my lovely troll fiend. I know that you are wanting me to match you with someone but you could have just asked instead of trying to troll me.

Now that you have my attention I will begin attempt at shidducim for you, thought it will be very very hard. Oya.
@SevSevens needs to find his qui before getting with a girl. 

Also, my tastes are far more...xNTx-ish.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

@Sporadic Aura, I need your photo my lovely troll fiend. I know you're an ENTP, btw. Nice move on the Sev joke.
@AdroElectro
was my assessment wrong? I don't think it was. Now go make friends with the nice ladies I introduced you to. SHoo!


----------



## Sporadic Aura

sweetraglansweater said:


> @Sporadic Aura, I need your photo my lovely troll fiend. I know you're an ENTP, btw. Nice move on the Sev joke.


Check the 'guess the person by their picture' thread, it should be on the last page. Or 1-2 pages back in the Hot or Not thread.


----------



## piano

sweetraglansweater said:


> @Strelok, meet @i cant play the piano
> 
> Strelok is INTP from BC Canada and @i cant play the piano is also from Canada. Based on my highly advanced matchpicking algorithms I've deduced that you might be a match due to the fact that Strelok's INTP personality might compliment @i can't play the piano's more dreamy, artistic personality. You are also both good looking and Strelok is age 25 while can't play comes in at 21.
> 
> However, there might be some slight differences between the two of you which is why I will keep trying to match you until I've hit the "ah ha" moment. Feedback on this one would be appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 406202
> 
> View attachment 406210


ooh i haven't been to BC yet but i've heard it's beautiful. i am so flattered by these matches.



sweetraglansweater said:


> @joshman108 meet @la perduta gente
> 
> you two have already met before, but based on the flow of your conversation and your open expresions and wide eyes I believe you two might be a match. @joshman108 is a very understanding and empathetic guy whose no nonsense demeanor and down to earth spirit would greatly benefit you, @la perduta. La perduta's humor, free spirited nature and vulnerability might be a turn on to you, josh. Based on my algorithmic assessment you two would compliment each other because josh's laid back masculinity will be a grounding element in your life, la perduta while you will shake up his world with new emotions and feelings. There may be some turbulence after the initial attraction but both of you will enjoy the benefits the other brings in your life.
> 
> Oy! a match!!!
> View attachment 406226
> 
> 
> View attachment 406218


i'm jealous. she's a great catch.


----------



## AdroElectro

sweetraglansweater said:


> @Sporadic Aura, I need your photo my lovely troll fiend. I know you're an ENTP, btw. Nice move on the Sev joke.
> @AdroElectro
> was my assessment wrong? I don't think it was. Now go make friends with the nice ladies I introduced you to. SHoo!


Well I definitely love stimulating conversation, that's one of the most important things in life. I'm just not sure about the imaginary places part. Okay I'm shooing now.


----------



## Miss Prince

Matchmaking. Sounds terrifying. Begone evil spawn!


----------



## Angina Jolie

sweetraglansweater said:


> @AdroElectro meet @Shameless Nation
> 
> based on my algorithmic matching meter you two come in as a close second match. You are both xNFP types, however your emotional sincerity and body language suggests you might be a good match together if you two can work past mutual shyness. Although one of you might be more into the other I would recommend getting to know each other and giving it a chance. You might find that your ideas about life, people and opinions line up on similar topics. This kind of match either will get very close to home or be too similar, however it is worth exploring, especially since in the past one of you has expressed a vague interest in the other. @Shameless Nation likes to explore interesting topics that review situation life circumstances. Her INFP is very strongly expressed through introspective questioning, which may present good lines of conversation to begin with. Both of you are and enjoy in others soft, vulnerable personalities who are genuine, introspective and thoughtful. This could be a very gentle friendship filled with inquisitive probing and growing affection.
> 
> View attachment 406234
> 
> 
> Aldro's pic


What?  but Aldro is a yumm so I'm not gonna complain. And always appreciative of other's helping my social life. 
Gonna jive in this in the evening and find a good, thought through match for you too, as a thank you!


----------



## sweetraglansweater

@Strelok, you're a yummy man but after analyzing you more closely against @i cant play the piano's face and profile this is not a super close match. i made the match based on location, which was not a good idea. sorry again.
@shamless nation the shadchan is peerless. @AdroElectro, please talk to her already. You two will make bashert together. Rufia Shalom!


----------



## sweetraglansweater

@Sporadic Aura meet @i cant play the piano

you two have chemistry that sizzles...and you know it. Those beautiful cheekbones, those flashing eyes, oy rufia! The lovemaking would be estatic, your bodies lighting each other like kindling wood, pressing and swaying back and forth in the winds of your passion. 

*slaps face* oh uh, where was i?

no seriously, you two. quit dicking around. @Sporadic Aura, I know you find her extremely attractive and fertile looking. You have had many wayward thoughts about this beautiful lady but have failed to pursue her thoroughly. You spoke up on this thread because you wanted me to match her with you, ah bashert, so many naches and with a wonderful shayner as her! Many beautiful babies you would make but only after the embers of your passion are sated. This tempestuous romance has only one good ending...

....thats what my super highly advanced technological algorithms tell me.


----------



## runnerveran

sweetraglansweater said:


> @_Sporadic Aura_ meet @_i cant play the piano_
> 
> you two have chemistry that sizzles...and you know it. Those beautiful cheekbones, those flashing eyes, oy rufia! The lovemaking would be estatic, your bodies lighting each other like kindling wood, pressing and swaying back and forth in the winds of your passion.
> 
> *slaps face* oh uh, where was i?
> 
> no seriously, you two. quit dicking around. @_Sporadic Aura_, I know you find her extremely attractive and fertile looking. You have had many wayward thoughts about this beautiful lady but have failed to pursue her thoroughly. You spoke up on this thread because you wanted me to match her with you, ah bashert, so many naches and with a wonderful shayner as her! Many beautiful babies you would make but only after the embers of your passion are sated. This tempestuous romance has only one good ending...
> 
> ....thats what my super highly advanced technological algorithms tell me.



I thought you said you were going to bed:tongue: Wait a second....I distinctly remember saying that myself, too. WHAT HAVE YOU DONE, YOU TEMPTRESS. I HAVE CLASS IN THE MORNING. STOP SUCKING ME IN : P


----------



## sweetraglansweater

runnerveran said:


> I thought you said you were going to bed:tongue: Wait a second....I distinctly remember saying that myself, too. WHAT HAVE YOU DONE, YOU TEMPTRESS. I HAVE CLASS IN THE MORNING. STOP SUCKING ME IN : P


ay, my friend. i am looking for your bashert but she is very special girl to find. you are a serious young gentleman looking in earnest for his kallah bride. When an INTP determines himself to find the bashert of his soul nothing will stop this man from the path
_
*realizes she's speaking like her biddy bubbe and has a moment of self realization*_ SNAP OUT OF IT, SWEATER, YOU AIN'T 100 YRS OLD YET!!!


----------



## Angina Jolie

sweetraglansweater said:


> @Sporadic Aura meet @i cant play the piano
> 
> you two have chemistry that sizzles...and you know it. Those beautiful cheekbones, those flashing eyes, oy rufia! The lovemaking would be estatic, your bodies lighting each other like kindling wood, pressing and swaying back and forth in the winds of your passion.
> 
> *slaps face* oh uh, where was i?
> 
> no seriously, you two. quit dicking around. @Sporadic Aura, I know you find her extremely attractive and fertile looking. You have had many wayward thoughts about this beautiful lady but have failed to pursue her thoroughly. You spoke up on this thread because you wanted me to match her with you, ah bashert, so many naches and with a wonderful shayner as her! Many beautiful babies you would make but only after the embers of your passion are sated. This tempestuous romance has only one good ending...
> 
> ....thats what my super highly advanced technological algorithms tell me.


This. This is ancient collective unconscious knowledge finally brought to the conscious collective mind. Invite us all to the wedding


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

I believe there are some users secretly following this thread, hoping to be chosen and matchmade. I wish you success in finding them and help them succeed in their secret quest. 

Your services are appreciated by many, here on PerC.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

WikiRevolution said:


> @_johnnyyukon_ , @_Drunk Parrot_, @_psychedelicmango_, Mansluts and alike, let's unite! roud:


Did you just call me a slut? Or a bro? I'm confused

:laughing:

ENTP sandwich, count me in!


----------



## TimeWillTell

psychedelicmango said:


> Did you just call me a slut? Or a bro? I'm confused
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> ENTP sandwich, count me in!


I told ya already, Manslut equates to Gentleman imo  So you're a gentlewoman roud:
But take whatever compliment you prefer from me


----------



## piano

Emerald Legend said:


> Poor soul, you don't know what you're asking for. Have you seen beauty and the beast? Well, i haven't due to trauma of being beastly..stirs up too much emotion you see. But anyway, I think in the end the beast turns into a prince? Well, this beast can't be a prince..no matter how potent is da fairydust. In that note, adieu my sweet lily.


ok i'll see you this weekend baby. meet me at the fancy thai restaurant on fifth street. does 7 o'clock work for you?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

WikiRevolution said:


> I told ya already, Manslut equates to Gentleman imo  So you're a gentlewoman roud:
> But take whatever compliment you prefer from me


A true gentleman  Both are compliments in my books tho 


Can I haz me a sweet little ENTJ to torture please?

Alternatively a badass INFP? @_Neverontime_ 
* *




no ****


----------



## johnnyyukon

sweetraglansweater said:


> @Kito meet @Tsubaki
> 
> based on my algorithmic matchmaking skills divined by my enhanced ability to scry the internet, I believe you two might be a possible match. Kito is 19ish, from the UK, good looking, sweet and INFP. Tsubaki is a little younger at 16 but very cute, playful, ENTP and from Austria. I am basing the match off of your age, your similar looks and quirky, cute personalities.
> 
> Unfortunately you two don't have pictures on your profiles, however I've located some via PerC forums.
> 
> Kito's pic (scroll down)
> 
> Tsubaki's picture (also scroll down)
> 
> to be frank, this match might be a little too close of a match, but I think it's a good starting point. At the very least there will be similarities between you which could lead to a stimulating conversation, friendship or more...
> 
> oY!!!


you get points for being cute and clever, but especially using the world "scry" in a sentence.


----------



## Angina Jolie

psychedelicmango said:


> A true gentleman  Both are compliments in my books tho
> 
> 
> Can I haz me a sweet little ENTJ to torture please?
> 
> Alternatively a badass INFP? @_Neverontime_
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no ****


 @Rydark . You ougt to have Rydark. And don't be gentle on that torture part


----------



## piano

johnnyyukon said:


> haha, thanks!
> 
> I'd say there's a chance me and @TheProphetLaLa might tear each other apart, but not before we have lots of mind blowing, animalistic, angry sex.
> 
> Then again, I feel confident I could tame her


i could see it... but i don't think you could tame her. she's in Dependent. you ever been? it's what they renamed pluto after the whole "you're not a planet anymore, bitch" incident. it's where women who give no fucks go. once they're gone they never come back. you need a spaceship, a gas mask, tweezers, and a gym membership to retrieve her. you up for the challenge, johnny yukon of the jungle? it will take years... maybe decades... but i promise you it'll be worth it


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Shameless Nation said:


> @_Rydark_ . You ougt to have Rydark. And don't be gentle on that torture part


Idk the gentleman but hey Rydark


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Shameless Nation said:


> Ohh, does celibacy from your own soulmate connections increase your shadchan magic powers, @sweetraglansweater? I see, I see.


the shadchan puts the needs of her people above her own, personal desires. that is the power of shadchan. many naches and mitzvahs in paradise will I receive from all the happy basherts below.


----------



## Theobruh

sweetraglansweater said:


> the shadchan puts the needs of her people above her own, personal desires. that is the power of shadchan. many naches and mitzvahs in paradise will I receive from all the happy basherts below.


can you translate this actually?

what is a nache, bashert, and a shadchan?

:shocked:


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Komorebi said:


> can you translate this actually?
> 
> what is a nache, bashert, and a shadchan?
> 
> :shocked:


naches is happiness, joy, wonder "she derived many naches from her children"
bashert is a soulmate, love connection 
shadchan = me, the matchmaker


----------



## johnnyyukon

i cant play the piano said:


> i could see it... but i don't think you could tame her. she's in Dependent. you ever been? it's what they renamed pluto after the whole "you're not a planet anymore, bitch" incident. it's where women who give no fucks go. once they're gone they never come back. you need a spaceship, a gas mask, tweezers, and a gym membership to retrieve her. you up for the challenge, johnny yukon of the jungle? it will take years... maybe decades... but i promise you it'll be worth it


lol, meh, haven't met a hellcat yet that I couldn't corral, though first time for everything. Just takes one rumble in johnny's jungle :laughing:

and the only thing I'm missing is a spaceship. how hard could it be to build one.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

johnnyyukon said:


> haha, thanks!
> 
> I'd say there's a chance me and @_TheProphetLaLa_ might tear each other apart, but not before we have lots of mind blowing, animalistic, angry sex.
> 
> Then again, I feel confident I could tame her


Sounds hot.  I accept that challenge.


----------



## Theobruh

@cue5c is single (?) and ready to mingleeee

hit him uuuuuup
@Miyu @nolemonplease come watch


----------



## cue5c

Komorebi said:


> @_cue5c_ is single (?) and ready to mingleeee
> 
> hit him uuuuuup
> @_Miyu_ @_nolemonplease_ come watch


Um.


----------



## Theobruh

cue5c said:


> Um.


:ball:
:carrot:


----------



## cue5c

Komorebi said:


> :ball:
> :carrot:












As you can see my inner soul is a phone conversation between Liz Lemon and Mindy Lahiri.


----------



## Theobruh

cue5c said:


> As you can see my inner soul is a phone conversation between Liz Lemon and Mindy Lahiri.


I'm not exactly sure what that means, but apparently I make a good Liz Lemon according to @Superfluous.


----------



## cue5c

Komorebi said:


> I'm not exactly sure what that means, but apparently I make a good Liz Lemon according to @_Superfluous_.


Nah, you're too much of a "troll". Liz tries to avoid situations like that. I'm trying to think of a character you'd be in 30 rock...hm. Maybe Toofer, who is jokey but also very obsessed with being correct and showing off how smart he is.


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart

@_cue5c_ is already with @_Alles_Paletti_ and @_Pod_ though, but I guess we can throw @_Halcyon_ in there for good measure. There it is settled.


----------



## Halcyon

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> @_cue5c_ is already with @_Alles_Paletti_ and @_Pod_ though, but I guess we can throw @_Halcyon_ in there for good measure. There it is settled.


Excuse me, but I am never thrown in "for good measure." I'm the best thing that ever happened to Cue, and Poddy and Alles know it too. 

:tongue:


----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart

Halcyon said:


> :shocked:
> 
> Excuse me, but I am never thrown in "for good measure." I would be the best thing that ever happened to Cue, and Poddy and Alles know it too.
> 
> :tongue:


*ships @Halcyon as @cue5c's 3rd husband* (we had to save the best for last) :blushed:


----------



## .17485

sweetraglansweater said:


> Ok, the self-proclaimed shadchan has to go to bed. @Amelia see below for data info I need.
> 
> Look people, if you are serious (already getting requests) I need several things from you:::
> 
> _PICTURE: good head shot with plenty of light, no blurs. I am not going to match people who have shitty pics.
> General DATA: *gender/MBTI/age/sexual preference* (all info will be discreet if you send it through my PM)
> Write a paragraph about one of the following:
> 
> your inner mental life (what you think about/what you enjoy thinking about)
> what you would be doing on any given Friday or Saturday night_
> 
> If there is a PerC member who you were or have been interested in, send me their info/name or pic. Even if you don't want an introduction that kind of data will help me filter down the kind of individual/interaction you are looking for. Use PM if you want discretion.
> 
> this has taken a bit of effort due to the fact that i have to wade through alot of data and filter things down so try to consolidate your information. If you have a viewable OKCupid account this would really help in terms of consolidating your info and having it on hand.


Lemme try your matchmaker. Here's my OKCupid profile. I have a few pictures on there as well. I have some on here too. 

Tega4 / 24 / London, United Kingdom | OkCupid

I'm an ISFP/ Enneagram 9w8 so/sp / 24 years old / Straight


----------



## Halcyon

Owner Of A Lonely Heart said:


> *ships @_Halcyon_ as @_cue5c_'s 3rd husband* (we had to save the best for last) :blushed:


Damn right. :blushed:


----------



## Superfluous

@Komorebi you _troll_? (I dont know anything anymore)


----------



## Apolo

In.jpg


Who wants to be my PerC date? Exclusive to PerC, and PerC only. Must be amazballs. That is all. 





* *




JP


 

Fun idea here, since everyone, incorrectly, assumes this is what people use the hot or not thread for. :blushed:


----------



## SilverFalcon

Considering this forum is international, how many profiles would have to be here to actually find some people who are both good match for each other and live somewhere relatively close.


----------



## Ziggurat

SilverFalcon said:


> Considering this forum is international, how many profiles would have to be here to actually find some people who are both good match for each other and live somewhere relatively close.


No doubt hundreds if not thousands or tens of thousands of times more than their currently is. Also there is the massive problem of not being able to search through these by location. Quite an unwieldy system.


----------



## Aletheia

SilverFalcon said:


> Considering this forum is international, how many profiles would have to be here to actually find some people who are both good match for each other and live somewhere relatively close.





Ziggurat said:


> No doubt hundreds if not thousands or tens of thousands of times more than their currently is. Also there is the massive problem of not being able to search through these by location. Quite an unwieldy system.


You underestimate the abilities of our great shadchan! Clearly what's going on here is nothing less than miraclework and unions divine in nature (of which I want nothing to do with).

Carry on!


----------



## Theobruh

Superfluous said:


> @_Komorebi_ you _troll_? (I dont know anything anymore)


I don't know what @cue5c is talking about. :kitteh:


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

SilverFalcon said:


> Considering this forum is international, how many profiles would have to be here to actually find some people who are both good match for each other and live somewhere relatively close.


Internet relationships are a thing.


----------



## Metalize

Ain't no river high enough.


----------



## Metalize

1) Craigslist
2) Yahoo Answers
3) Tinder
4) OkCupid!
6) Your local neighborhood Arby's
5) PerC


----------



## piano

Metasentient said:


> 1) Craigslist
> 2) Yahoo Answers
> 3) Tinder
> 4) OkCupid!
> 6) Your local neighborhood Arby's
> 5) PerC


i can't believe you forgot reddit


----------



## Metalize

i cant play the piano said:


> i can't believe you forgot reddit


Oh god. Yes, I don't know who could resist a lifelong Redditor.


----------



## piano

Metasentient said:


> Oh god. Yes, I don't know who could resist a lifelong Redditor.


besides everyone, no one can


----------



## Evolvenda

psychedelicmango said:


> Idk the gentleman but hey Rydark


Oh! Was I just challenged to a kinky sex duel? Well, in that case...










And...










Welcome to my dungeo...ah...I mean game room...you know, where I keep my xbox and stuff...
Choose your demise...uhm...I mean toy!


----------



## Kynx

psychedelicmango said:


> A true gentleman  Both are compliments in my books tho
> 
> 
> Can I haz me a sweet little ENTJ to torture please?
> 
> Alternatively a badass INFP? @_Neverontime_




That's a given



> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no ****


We'll see.

:wink:


----------



## Strayfire

Unbelievable. 

I came here expecting hot singles near me on PerC.

I'm pretty sure that's how we got 16 pages of posts on this in 24 hrs.


----------



## SevSevens

The only pair that would work here based on my knowledge thus far is @i cant play the piano and @Sporadic Aura

All the other pairs mentioned above are ludicrous.


----------



## Korra

SevSevens said:


> The only pair that would work hear based on my knowledge thus far is @i cant play the piano and @Sporadic Aura
> 
> All the other pairs mentioned above are ludicrous.


They've certainly warmed up to each other over time


----------



## Miss Prince

*slowly lays seductively on the floor*


----------



## SevSevens

Korra said:


> They've certainly warmed up to each other over time


Indeed. Then I'm not the only one who's noticed.

Also in question is @johnnyyukon and @Prophetlala status as alpha. 

It is not in a personal way which I say this but rather objective, based on what I have seen here...of course I may be wrong.

Although I think both of them would make the second best couple, I would hesitate to call either one an alpha, and I would add also, that although it would be second best...it would be miles far from first.


----------



## SevSevens

If I were to chose someone for me...it would be @Superfluous or @tangerinedreams based on physical attraction and personality.


----------



## SevSevens

I would also like to say, quickly, not because I forgot, but because I forgot how to spell her name.. @sweetraglansweater I think I would do well with her. Not only would our children be the best looking among all the couples, but we would also have the most intelligent ones...without a doubt...based on what I've seen thus far.


----------



## Strayfire

SevSevens said:


> I would also like to say, quickly, not because I forgot, but because I forgot how to spell her name.. @_sweetraglansweater_ I think I would do well with her. Not only would our children be the best looking among all the couples, but we would also have the most intelligent ones...without a doubt...based on what I've seen thus far.


Your children certainly won't be lacking in confidence.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

SevSevens said:


> I would also like to say, quickly, not because I forgot, but because I forgot how to spell her name.. @sweetraglansweater I think I would do well with her. Not only would our children be the best looking among all the couples, but we would also have the most intelligent ones...without a doubt...based on what I've seen thus far.


wat.

So basically in Sev's perfect dream world @Superfluous, @tangerinedreams and myself are in your bridal harem? What are we, the Brides of Dracula?

also, what is with all the alpha references?


----------



## Parrot

psychedelicmango said:


> Did you just call me a slut? Or a bro? I'm confused
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> ENTP sandwich, count me in!


Sounds like a 4-way where we'd never run out of positions (We could pull off the letter B) or ideas. Then we'd transition to me directing a porn, @WikiRevolution doing the lighting, while you and @johnnyyukon go at it. Then, we'd take a break to work on forming our own quartet. Next, we'd get ice crea,. because we earned it DAMMIT! Finally, we hit the bar/club/Euro trash disco, score some dumb chicks and have a wild orgy


----------



## Strayfire

Drunk Parrot said:


> Sounds like a 4-way where we'd never run out of positions (We could pull off the letter B) or ideas. Then we'd transition to me directing a porn, @_WikiRevolution_ doing the lighting, while you and @_johnnyyukon_ go at it. Then, we'd take a break to work on forming our own quartet. Next, we'd get ice crea,. because we earned it DAMMIT! Finally, we hit the bar/club/Euro trash disco, score some dumb chicks and have a wild orgy


Parrots do chicks? Isn't that like statutory rape?










I for one refuse to be part of this fluster cluck.


----------



## Parrot

StrayRoomba said:


> Parrots do chicks? Isn't that like statutory rape?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I for one refuse to be part of this fluster cluck.


...You weren't invited.


----------



## SevSevens

sweetraglansweater said:


> wat.
> 
> So basically in Sev's perfect dream world @Superfluous, @tangerinedreams and myself are in your bridal harem? What are we, the Brides of Dracula?
> 
> also, what is with all the alpha references?


What I mean by alpha is radically different than what I think is mentioned on this thread. Here I think alpha is meant as a description of someone who is loud and violent.

For me an alpha is simply an independent man, independent from his friends, not so much a woman, and someone who can stand alone for long amounts of time to achieve his goals, which tend to be aligned with the collective as well as his own individuation process.

But I really have no qualms about it...to be honest.

In a perfect world....I can't say what would happen...all I know is that I would pick one of you three and it would be damn hard because all three of you are so beautiful and smart.


----------



## SevSevens

StrayRoomba said:


> Your children certainly won't be lacking in confidence.


Confidence comes from use. If a person can do the things they wish to do they will be confident but if they cannot live up to what they claim, they will falter.

This we learn in the golden gloves camp of boxing as well as Dartmouth.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I earnestly believe that I am more than capable of mating with a plant and that I am capable of more than mating with a plant.


----------



## runnerveran

SevSevens said:


> I would also like to say, quickly, not because I forgot, but because I forgot how to spell her name.. @_sweetraglansweater_ I think I would do well with her. Not only would our children be the best looking among all the couples, but we would also have the most intelligent ones...without a doubt...based on what I've seen thus far.





SevSevens said:


> But I really have no qualms about it...to be honest.
> 
> In a perfect world....I can't say what would happen...all I know is that I would pick one of you three and it would be damn hard because all three of you are so beautiful and smart.


Smooth.


----------



## SevSevens

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I earnestly believe that I am more than capable of mating with a plant and that I am capable of more than mating with a plant.


And this is my belief as well. brother.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

@Jebediah's beard and I, whilst @cricket watches in envy.


----------



## Strayfire

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I earnestly believe that I am more than capable of mating with a plant and that I am capable of more than mating with a plant.


Do you really want to? 

I wonder if somewhere on the planet there is the Venus flytrap equivalent for penises. 

Nom nom nom.


----------



## SevSevens

runnerveran said:


> Smooth.


Well thank you sir. 

I takes a gold tongue to know one.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

SevSevens said:


> And this is my belief as well. brother.


Thank you m8. 
I desire my wives @Daleks_Exterminate and @maust


----------



## Sporadic Aura

This thread is fantastic, thank you all for contributing to such an entertaining thing.


----------



## SevSevens

Sporadic Aura said:


> This thread is fantastic, thank you all for contributing to such an entertaining thing.


 @Sporadic Aura

This place is nothing with you as well as the others. You are as instrumental in our merriment as the one's who think they are least among us.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

StrayRoomba said:


> Do you really want to?
> 
> I wonder if somewhere on the planet there is the Venus flytrap equivalent for penises.
> 
> Nom nom nom.


I speak not in mythos dear follower and goer. But you have said it yourself, the future lies in the office building where I will starve.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Sporadic Aura said:


> This thread is fantastic, thank you all for contributing to such an entertaining thing.


What is your question?


----------



## Strayfire

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> What is your question?


The question is in the statement.


----------



## cricket

Axwell said:


> @Jebediah's beard and I, whilst @cricket watches in envy.


You bitch! I claimed that beard when you were but a wee sprite! Back off m8, go grow yer own! 
:exterminate:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

StrayRoomba said:


> The question is in the statement.


Wars not make one great. Hear you nothing that I say?


----------



## johnnyyukon

SevSevens said:


> Also in question is @johnnyyukon and @Prophetlala status as alpha.
> 
> It is not in a personal way which I say this but rather objective, based on what I have seen here...of course I may be wrong.
> 
> Although I think both of them would make the second best couple, I would hesitate to call either one an alpha, and I would add also, that although it would be second best...it would be miles far from first.


Psh. Sounds like something a beta would say.


----------



## SevSevens

johnnyyukon said:


> Psh. Sounds like something a beta would say.


Funny. I would put you in that category. Beta positive to be exact. Someone who reaches their maximum potential under strong leadership.


----------



## Strayfire

Maybe it's better to be a gamma. 

I mean like the Incredible Hulk is a gamma and I bet everyone is wondering what he's packing under those pants.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

@Macona meet @@LittleHawk

my highly sophisticated algorithms tell me that in addition to being likely candidates as friends you two might find mutual attraction in each other...if you would only open your eyes and see. Macona has many things with which to recommend himself, including a stable and skilled occupation, a taste for music and poetry as well as a sly sense of humor. Macona is not attention seeking, though his quick wit occasionally glimmers through when he pokes fun at mental absurdities. Little Hawk is no wall flower but her softspoken caring ways for her friends are often overlooked, making her the ideal and supportive companion for a sensitive introvert. She can intuitively tell when someone is feeling uneasy or withdrawn and gently reaches out to them without drawing undue attention. Both of you value caring, loyalty, sensitivity, thoughtfulness, quiet companionship that could blossom into sudden romance. You two may not have noticed each other before because you downplay yourselves, but deep within the well of silence there are hidden gems to be found. Both of you are INFPs but Macona has aquired an INTP skill set which allows him to act protectively in his own best interests. Little Hawk has a great bullshit detector and together, Macona and Little Hawk would make a quiet but formidable PerC couple.

Oy, a Match!


----------



## maust

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Thank you m8.
> I desire my wives @Daleks_Exterminate and @maust


In the mentions notification I got it just read "Matchmaking on PerC" and then had "eks_Exterminate and maust" and I was like "well Yoda's been into the ancient vodka of Dagobah again"


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

SevSevens said:


> What I mean by alpha is radically different than what I think is mentioned on this thread. Here I think alpha is meant as a description of someone who is loud and violent.


Are you calling me loud and violent?! :angry:

Ill have you know that I stand for peace and love and fairy farts.


----------



## Evolvenda

You guys have way too much time on your hands!


----------



## sweetraglansweater

@Blue Soul meet @justroaming

Blue Soul's INTJ quiet has is many alluring appeals, especially to any young ENFP who is dying for a mystery to unravel. Fixed with a cool steel-blue stare he will look past your skin and make your shiver. justroaming is bubbly, tenacious and at times a bit dis-tractable but this only adds to her effervescent allure which lights up the room wherever she goes. She is like candy for the fixed and solitary INTJ mind. Her warm smile and vivacious laughter melt the heart and warm the toes of many an xNTx type who might otherwise assume they are immune to such precocious charms. Together this pair could be quiet mesmerizing...alas if only justroaming could stay in one place.

Ladies, if justroaming can't settle down with this lustrous INTJ man speak up or forever hold your peace. @Blue Soul promises to be a throughout and intense lover whose flame burns with an icy passion that will make you shiver...again and again to your heart's content. He likes brunettes, girlish smiles and a soft, bubbly, quirky charm that he doesn't seem to immediately understand yet mystifies him into admiration. Your efforts and attentions will not go unnoticed: he is a quiet but persistent lover when he sets his mind to a prospective mate. Be the girl to melt his icicles off. You won't regret it!

Oy!


----------



## SevSevens

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Are you calling me loud and violent?! :angry:
> 
> Ill have you know that I stand for peace and love and fairy farts.


No I'm not.

AND FYI: FAIRIES do not fart....okay ProphetLALA....you clearly don't know your Fairy Lore.

Goblins fart...okay...not fairies.
[video]http://i45.tinypic.com/59vgw8.jpg[/video]

The only exception to the rule is a goblin fairy, LALA, and a goblin fairy isn't even a real fairy, it's more like a stupid, ugly, fanged dumb looking bat.


----------



## Korra

Gah, this is like... Lovely PerC fan fiction that could then into reality :blushed:

You're a saint @sweetraglansweater


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Korra said:


> Gah, this is like... Lovely PerC fan fiction that could then into reality :blushed:
> 
> You're a saint @sweetraglansweater


not me but the One who sent me


----------



## SevSevens

sweetraglansweater said:


> not me but the One who sent me


Darth Vader?


----------



## sweetraglansweater

SevSevens said:


> Darth Vader?


Echad. One-ness.


----------



## SevSevens

Ahava soul sister. Ayapi. @sweetraglansweater


----------



## cricket

@deviantcode
and... *drumroll*...


@DoktorinZylinder !

Your battle of wits and stubbornness of steel would be a thing to behold! Surely a deep, abiding love could grow from these two INTPs, who share a love of knowledge and power. Don't get too crazy kids, and remember: don't get blood on the carpet :tongue:


----------



## Theobruh

sweetraglansweater said:


> @Korra meet @Komorebi
> 
> Pretty and playful but also possesing a serious gravity and soulful depth, Komorebi's quiet yet astute nature observes people from behind window panes and books. Occasionally this gentle girl *merges forth to share her analytical observations with the world*, but always with gentle grace for she is a lover of the beautiful and finite moments which pass in transience. She likes board games and cuddly things, she's quiet and sweet. @Korra is a seemingly average guy, but underneath his normal looking exterior he's a smalltown hero in the making. He's smart and a bit reclusive but he's got a quick eye for the details in others. He's caring and sensitive, he likes to cook, he's responsible, often taking care of his siblings and family. Not to worry though, he's happy for space and independence but is also appreciative of someone who can equally mirror his need for gentle intimacy, friendship, curiosity and autonomy. At 20 he is a mere 1 year older than 19 yr old Komorebi. Together they could pass the hours listening to rain, petting fluffy animals, playing a fierce little board game and holding hands as the wind catches their breath when they look into each other's eyes. They both have strong morals and high integrity, both for themselves and others. Komorebi thrives with stimulating discussion, especially about any given research or fields of interest she happens to be studying: her voracious INTP mind assures that conversations will always be filled with the latest pertinent trivia and facts. Korra, one for listening but also synthesizing facts into his idea-scape of thoughts will be an eager recipient, able to meld and bend back conversation with questions and imaginative abstractions. Combined with their genuine desire to do and see the best in all this couple could easily excel in a relationship given a little tender care and affectionate nourishment. This is a growing love, timid at first but eventually leading to a genuine romance that blooms into confidence as they both mature into their adult years.
> 
> Your ideal dates would be:
> going to a local petting zoo or farm
> an ocean side walk on a listless afternoon
> lying in each other's arms after making love, listening to the patter of raindrops on the tin roof overhead
> 
> View attachment 407186
> 
> View attachment 407194
> 
> View attachment 407202
> 
> 
> Young love is such a fragile and gentle thing


I think I've gotten over the initial embarrassment.

I find it interesting that you've picked up on the quieter parts of my nature. I'm actually kind of vocal when it comes to debates and things I'm interested in. But yeah, how did you determine the bolded part?

Also, truth. Did not know that Korra was male until today. :laughing:


----------



## piano

Emerald Legend said:


> I hate public eating so no deal babe.


see you then hehe <3:*


----------



## Angina Jolie

SevSevens said:


> The only pair that would work here based on my knowledge thus far is @i cant play the piano and @Sporadic Aura
> 
> All the other pairs mentioned above are ludicrous.


At least for the first few hours until the hard pressured steam is let out.


----------



## johnnyyukon

SevSevens said:


> @johnnyyukon
> 
> You don't even really look like Donnie Darko, Johnny...I'm the one who looks like Donnie Darko, why should you be getting all the thumbs up here...huh Mr. tough guy with your king Leonidas beard and your american wrestler boy crew cut...
> 
> GAWD!!




Cuz I'm the shit. Ask anyone.


----------



## johnnyyukon

g_w said:


> Put *that* on pay-per-view and neither of you would ever have to work again...


I totally would.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Superfluous said:


> I will say I only like @johnnyyukon for his beard.




Thank you! It's good to be appreciated for who I am!!


----------



## Pifanjr

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> I want to be matched up with @Brixby Jones. :blushed:
> 
> 
> Intj. Clashes with me terribly. What more could a girl want? XD


Me


----------



## Bunny

:looks around: Matchmaking on PerC? This is a terrible idea XD but amusing.


----------



## Superfluous

johnnyyukon said:


> Thank you! It's good to be appreciated for who I am!!


hahahahaha this makes me laugh so hard omg 

and I was just joking, I obviously don't know you so I can't say I like you. But I do daydream about donnie darko and the beard. Separately, of course.


----------



## aef8234

johnnyyukon said:


> Cuz I'm a shit. Ask anyone.


Never asked, backed anyways 

Also, for an alphahivpositive, that dude's pretty jealous of you.
I'd consider it flattering, if not for the obvious sexual tension.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Rydark said:


> Oh! Was I just challenged to a kinky sex duel? Well, in that case...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to my dungeo...ah...I mean game room...you know, where I keep my xbox and stuff...
> Choose your demise...uhm...I mean toy!


Hi :blushed:




Drunk Parrot said:


> Sounds like a 4-way where we'd never run out of positions (We could pull off the letter B) or ideas. Then we'd transition to me directing a porn, @_WikiRevolution_ doing the lighting, while you and @_johnnyyukon_ go at it. Then, we'd take a break to work on forming our own quartet. Next, we'd get ice crea,. because we earned it DAMMIT! Finally, we hit the bar/club/Euro trash disco, score some dumb chicks and have a wild orgy


No way in hell. I'll be the director, being a porn director is my lifelong dream you know that! I have a couple ideas, we'll just need some tentacles, johnnyukon's chest hair and an asian chick.


----------



## Pifanjr

Wytch said:


> :looks around: Matchmaking on PerC? This is a terrible idea XD but amusing.


Why is it a terrible idea? I'm quite enjoying the relationship I'm in now, a relationship formed via PerC.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

We need an ESTP for @Wytch. @Choice ?


----------



## Bunny

Pifanjr said:


> Why is it a terrible idea? I'm quite enjoying the relationship I'm in now, a relationship formed via PerC.


I'm only joking around :tongue: but that's great for you congrats =)




psychedelicmango said:


> We need an ESTP for @Wytch . @Choice ?


Wha...
Nooo, I'm only here to observe


----------



## Miss Prince

Someone hand me a ISFP


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Miss Prince said:


> Someone hand me a ISFP


 @Noctis

I'm dropping you into the lion's den.


----------



## Choice

psychedelicmango said:


> We need an ESTP for @_Wytch_ . @_Choice_ ?


Why an ESTP? Also, @Wytch are you even single?


----------



## Miss Prince

sweetraglansweater said:


> @Noctis
> 
> I'm dropping you into the lion's den.


Sounds about right.

I am ready. BRING ME THE MEAT


----------



## Bunny

Choice said:


> Why an ESTP? Also, @Wytch are you even single?


Technically, yes.


----------



## Scarab

sweetraglansweater said:


> fuck it, that's it. I'm going to become a solo matchmaker and start hooking people up on PerC. My inner Jew be needing a higher calling...
> 
> if anyone's ever posted a pick of themself on PerC, be warned. I'm going to start filtering through all the images of people and start matching them up with other people based on looks, interests and MBTI type.
> 
> this is going to be so much fun....


Oh mighty matchmaking Jew! I beg you to hearken, for my soul is burning! I require thy epiphany to quench this burning and smoldering that ails me. I will, for thy blessing, attach myself to any appellation and pay any price. But I know, deep down, that thy matchmaking Jewiness will be humble and benevolent – just as thy soul.

Let it be known that I ask you this, only in prostration, for I am not worthy of thy presence.




Oh mighty matchmaking Jew.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Wytch said:


> Well, I can only go as far as saying that I'm bi-curious but when it comes to relationships I'm very straight.
> I do not know about the chronic depression, I mean I'm not sure how I'd handle all of that.
> 
> tbh I'd probably be a terrible match-up for you XD but I think we could be good friends.


My matchmaking skills are shit? :crying:



johnnyyukon said:


> Stunt cock!!
> 
> 
> That can be my role


Stunt cock. :laughing: 

Yep, found the title. Missionary impossible.



Rydark said:


> Heeeeyy Guuurrl!!
> 
> Do you come here often? I hear you like torturing ENTJs...


It depends, are you one of the meanies?


----------



## Bunny

psychedelicmango said:


> My matchmaking skills are shit? :crying:


You tried! That's all that matters.

I'm super picky any way


----------



## johnnyyukon

psychedelicmango said:


> Stunt cock. :laughing:
> 
> Yep, found the title. Missionary impossible.


Or MBTI Buttfuck Sluts Go Nuts!! 

either way


----------



## Kore

johnnyyukon said:


> Or MBTI Buttfuck Sluts Go Nuts!!
> 
> either way


Nah the title has to be MBTI. M____ B____ T_____ I_____ 

Let's play hangman?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Wytch said:


> You tried! That's all that matters.
> 
> I'm super picky any way


 You're right! It was my first time, I have to try harder and develop my matchmaking skills! Who's next? @Miss Prince? :ball:



johnnyyukon said:


> Or MBTI Buttfuck Sluts Go Nuts!!
> 
> either way


MBTI: Massive Black Tentacle Instertion
@Drunk Parrot whatdayathink?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Pifanjr said:


> Me


you keep telling me we're together. Pretty sure that's what happened the first go around. :tongue:


----------



## Pifanjr

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> you keep telling me we're together. Pretty sure that's what happened the first go around. :tongue:


Just making sure you know what's up.


----------



## Strayfire

psychedelicmango said:


> You're right! It was my first time, I have to try harder and develop my matchmaking skills! Who's next? @_Miss Prince_ ? :ball:


I should make this a competition. 

Whoever finds me my perfect match wins! 

I promise there are no conflicts of interest in judging this 'contest'.


----------



## Evolvenda

psychedelicmango said:


> It depends, are you one of the meanies?


Depends. Are you gonna torture me?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Pifanjr said:


> Just making sure you know what's up.


You're not the boss of me. :tongue:


----------



## Pifanjr

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> You're not the boss of me. :tongue:


I know. You just sometimes seem to forget, so I remind you :wink:

If you think I'm wrong, just tell me


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Pifanjr said:


> I know. You just sometimes seem to forget, so I remind you :wink:
> 
> If you think I'm wrong, just tell me


Are we even together. You never asked me 

you told me. 
Why have I been going along with this? 
.....but we've already met. 
Hmmm. Alright fine. I'm adaptable. 

Oh oh and I like you. That helps.


----------



## Pifanjr

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> Are we even together. You never asked me
> 
> you told me.
> Why have I been going along with this?
> .....but we've already met.
> Hmmm. Alright fine. I'm adaptable.
> 
> Oh oh and I like you. That helps.


Why would I ask? Who would ever say no to someone like me? :tongue:

Or maybe I was too afraid of rejection, so I just told you we were together as confident as possible in the hopes that you would just accept it.

Whatever the reason, I'm glad it worked


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Pifanjr said:


> Why would I ask? Who would ever say no to someone like me? :tongue:
> 
> Or maybe I was too afraid of rejection, so I just told you we were together as confident as possible in the hopes that you would just accept it.
> 
> Whatever the reason, I'm glad it worked


i think it's hilarious. And really cute. 

Also, I'm really happy it worked out too <3


----------



## TimeWillTell

:exterminate:
:dry:
:tongue:


----------



## The Lawyer

The benefits of arranged marriages are numerous.
8 Reasons to Have an Arranged Marriage | Relationships | iDiva.com

#1 You will have the full support of your family. Both of families will approve.
#2 The process of arranged marriage involves understanding each other’s cultural interests and taking them into consideration in time.
#3 The female's financial security in an arranged marriage is inevitable, in fact the future husband's flow of income is one of the most important deciding factors for the bride's family.
#4 There is an exciting element of mystery, since the future husband and wife are more or less strangers to each other. Each day is a surprise and an opportunity to learn something new about your spouse.
#5 Once the marriage is arranged, the candidates are even allowed to meet each other in person.
#6 Imagine the fun of you and your family making a checklist with pros and cons of the potential candidate.
#7 Since both of the families are involved in finding the right match and organizing the ceremony, less work is left for the bride.
#8 If love doesn't happen at first sight, you are left with to anticipate with excitement for the day and moment when it will actually happen.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

WikiRevolution said:


> :exterminate:
> :dry:
> :tongue:


if you're so jealous, you can tell @psychedelicmango that you're together now and have the same kind of happy relationship :laughing:


----------



## LittleHawk

@sweetrangledsweater I'm flattered...uhhh...are you stalking us?? :shocked:


----------



## TimeWillTell

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> if you're so jealous, you can tell @_psychedelicmango_ that you're together now and have the same kind of happy relationship :laughing:


Ahahaha, Aww Gawd, that would be an epic Won 

I m happy for ya both  I don't have enough mental energy to think about my own relationships though, so yeah, I m just enjoying your romance


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

WikiRevolution said:


> @_Sygma
> 
> _Will you take me as your PerC's Chéri?


Jeez, I turn my back for one second and you're already trying to find a new boyfriend </3


----------



## Metalize

Do me againz! 

Not literally


----------



## Maedalaane

Do me.


In the...

Heart.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Rydark said:


> Bow chicka wow wow! But be warned! It won't be smooth sailing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bite!
> 
> P.S. - be gentle. It's my first time! :blushed:


No worries babe, you won't feel a thing. Just relaaax. Relax. Wine? 

*throws lasagna in the microwave and lights up candles*

Heh, I don't know about the sailing, but you have to admit, I am smooth. roud:


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Woe is me, for I am left here trampled by the cruel and merciless game that is love. I lost myself in the throws of affection and now I'm left here empty, with nothing but heartbreak and misery. My match, and true soulmate @i cant play the piano has been coldly and brutally matched up with a myriad of other people. Despite this crushing blow, I will not surrender, my passion has not been totally extinguished. Love will endure. Match me up with someone else @sweetraglansweater, and this time let fate not had me such a cruel hand. There is but a glimmer of hope still left in the universe, and I will relentlessly chase it until the fire is lit once again in my heart.


----------



## TimeWillTell

Spitta Andretti said:


> Jeez, I turn my back for one second and you're already trying to find a new boyfriend </3


Nah, you're right! I finally stopped my hormon production. roud:


----------



## 124567

This is actually going on :shocked: 

As much as I don't like/believe in 'online love' :laughing: it's interesting to see who I match with according to @sweetraglansweater's personal opinion. Try finding my type, though I have to spoil I don't exactly like my clone :crazy:


----------



## AdroElectro

I'm in a very narcissistic mood today, so just for the hell of it here is a link to my outdated OkCupid account! Adro5 / 27 / Chickamauga, Georgia | OkCupid


----------



## Evolvenda

psychedelicmango said:


> No worries babe, you won't feel a thing. Just relaaax. Relax. Wine?
> 
> *throws lasagna in the microwave and lights up candles*
> 
> Heh, I don't know about the sailing, but you have to admit, I am smooth. roud:


Nah! I don't drink! Give me a juice box, apple! 

And I won't feel a thing? This worries me! Maybe I should drink. I think we need a safe word!


----------



## SevSevens

Sporadic Aura said:


> Woe is me, for I am left here trampled by the cruel and merciless game that is love. I lost myself in the throws of affection and now I'm left here empty, with nothing but heartbreak and misery. My match, and true soulmate @i cant play the piano has been coldly and brutally matched up with a myriad of other people. Despite this crushing blow, I will not surrender, my passion has not been totally extinguished. Love will endure. Match me up with someone else @sweetraglansweater, and this time let fate not had me such a cruel hand. There is but a glimmer of hope still left in the universe, and I will relentlessly chase it until the fire is lit once again in my heart.


Such is this place. A place of dark caverns and endless tunnels where Romeo's must win like Theseus escapes his labyrinth. This is a dangerous land for the Alpha but he prevails as he beats his chest with romantic, word salads.

Watch thy heart....friend. Guard it as the moon guards herself when she is new.


----------



## had2bclever

This has produced quite the chuckle. I'll stick around for the rebounds, much less effort involved.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Sporadic Aura said:


> Woe is me, for I am left here trampled by the cruel and merciless game that is love. I lost myself in the throws of affection and now I'm left here empty, with nothing but heartbreak and misery. My match, and true soulmate @_i cant play the piano_ has been coldly and brutally matched up with a myriad of other people. Despite this crushing blow, I will not surrender, my passion has not been totally extinguished. Love will endure. Match me up with someone else @_sweetraglansweater_, and this time let fate not had me such a cruel hand. There is but a glimmer of hope still left in the universe, and I will relentlessly chase it until the fire is lit once again in my heart.


Aha! So you're the ENTP with multiple accounts spamming OP's inbox.



Rydark said:


> Nah! I don't drink! Give me a juice box, apple!
> 
> And I won't feel a thing? This worries me! Maybe I should drink. I think we need a safe word!


Don't drink? You sure you're ENTJ? :tongue:

Safe word, sure, definitely. Remember kids, safety. How about this one?


----------



## piano

Sporadic Aura said:


> Woe is me, for I am left here trampled by the cruel and merciless game that is love. I lost myself in the throws of affection and now I'm left here empty, with nothing but heartbreak and misery. My match, and true soulmate @i cant play the piano has been coldly and brutally matched up with a myriad of other people. Despite this crushing blow, I will not surrender, my passion has not been totally extinguished. Love will endure. Match me up with someone else @sweetraglansweater, and this time let fate not had me such a cruel hand. There is but a glimmer of hope still left in the universe, and I will relentlessly chase it until the fire is lit once again in my heart.


but i'm the best of the best :rapture:


----------



## Evolvenda

psychedelicmango said:


> Don't drink? You sure you're ENTJ? :tongue:
> 
> Safe word, sure, definitely. Remember kids, safety. How about this one?


Yep! I don't drink! I am one of a kind ENTJ, well one of a kind human, in fact! 

And you mean the protein with 267 amino acid from the Tryptophan synthetase group? Nice try! Firstly, you are missing part of it. Secondly, it is not the longest word. The chemical name of Titin is, which is also a protein, the longest one. 

Try again, "babe?"


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Rydark said:


> Yep! I don't drink! I am one of a kind ENTJ, well one of a kind human, in fact!
> 
> And you mean the protein with 267 amino acid from the Tryptophan synthetase group? Nice try! Firstly, you are missing part of it. Secondly, it is not the longest word. The chemical name of Titin is, which is also a protein, the longest one.
> 
> Try again, "babe?"


Aww you didn't really had to go and prove your entj ness but it's cute. Keep in mind though babe, you won't be able to talk so much when I get my hands on you. I guess the safe word is redundant after all :wink:


@_sweetraglansweater_ I feel like I'm bypassing and missing out on your superb matchmaking skills. Have a go at me sensei. :ghost2:


----------



## had2bclever

Yeah, I do not see this as possibility for me. But strangely, I think I would be more receptive to taking someone seriously if I HAD to try.


----------



## Evolvenda

psychedelicmango said:


> Aww you didn't really had to go and prove your entj ness but it's cute. Keep in mind though babe, you won't be able to talk so much when I get my hands on you. I guess the safe word is redundant after all :wink:


Because you are the one who's gonna be doing all the talking...*cough* begging *cough*...begging me to not stop? Right! I see you are meaning. How titillating!


----------



## Sporadic Aura

i cant play the piano said:


> but i'm the best of the best :rapture:


our match was the best of the best.


----------



## Rafiki

I am going to mate 

with myself!


----------



## Miss Prince

Give me a enfj


----------



## cricket

sweetraglansweater said:


> FEH! I have four PerC christian men lined up in a Q already. If I come across ONE christian women I will fling her to you and you guys can start a polyamourous cult around her. Do you know how FRIGGIN rare Christian ladies are? They are the unicorns of the dating world. All of them are were married out of high school with a baby on their hip, wandering barefoot in a kitchen frying pork...that and/or they are far to0 righteous to frequent an internet forum such as this. Go to church and pick a bashert. That's what church is for, to meet your kallah bride!


Well I left my baby at home with his 18 sisters, and I happened to put shoes on this morning, but I'm _hardly_ a unicorn :blushed:
As much as I would LOVE the idea of being the center of a polyamorous cult (holla!), alas, you have already matched me with Axwell. But there've gotta be more Christian ladies lurking around in this ungodly forum SOMEwhere... :wink:
I'd love to see this match though. This one sounds like an interesting challenge!


----------



## Razare

Luke Skywalker said:


> I ship you and Galadriel then.
> 
> Now let's see what she thinks of it (think she's married already but who knows).













Pretty sure I rip a hole in space-time if I try to marry a married woman... lol


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Luke Skywalker said:


> @Miss Prince, meet @CupcakesRDaBestBruv.
> 
> @CupcakesRDaBestBruv, meet @Miss Prince.
> 
> *walks away*


oh thank god. she was like a cat in heat. you just could not offer up enough virgins on that pyre to state that goddess.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Razare said:


> :sad: I'm too old... 31.


sounds like god wants you to be a missionary.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

@Razare, @AdroElectro meet @cricket

she is the one Christian woman of marrying age on PerC

have fun drawing Umin and Thurmin lots for her.
@cricket, if one of these men should die you have to marry the next one according to levitical law and bear his son. or whatever. i don't remember what they taught me in torah school.


----------



## Choice

Razare said:


> :sad: I'm too old... 31.


Surely there's one around that offers doctorates?


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Razare said:


> Pretty sure I rip a hole in space-time if I try to marry a married woman... lol


Who knows. She might fall for your charms. :wink:



sweetraglansweater said:


> oh thank god. she was like a cat in heat. you just could not offer up enough virgins on that pyre to state that goddess.


----------



## johnnyyukon

sweetraglansweater said:


> now that ^ got my attention.



Course it did, gimme a little interaction with anyone and I can find their sweet spots


----------



## Evolvenda

This is still going? 

Hmm, instead of matchmaking, why don't we have an auction? Much simpler that way!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Rydark said:


> This is still going?
> 
> Hmm, instead of matchmaking, why don't we have an auction? Much simpler that way!


That's kinky pet. :kitteh:


----------



## Evolvenda

psychedelicmango said:


> That's kinky pet. :kitteh:


But you of all people should know what happens when a pet is caged for too long...hmm?


----------



## Apolo

Rydark said:


> This is still going?
> 
> Hmm, instead of matchmaking, why don't we have an auction? Much simpler that way!


I am in favor.


----------



## Evolvenda

Apolo said:


> I am in favor.


Then it's settled. All the desperate single ladies please line up! We will start the bidding process shortly at 10 dinaris!


----------



## AdroElectro

Apolo said:


> I am in favor.


Oh hey nice avatar!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Rydark said:


> Then it's settled. All the desperate single ladies please line up! We will start the bidding process shortly at 10 dinaris!


----------



## Evolvenda

psychedelicmango said:


>


Patience!










Plus, you showed up!


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Rydark said:


> Patience!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, you showed up!


Ι don't count, I always show up :tongue:


----------



## Evolvenda

psychedelicmango said:


> Ι don't count, I always show up :tongue:


Ahhh fear, is it? Do you hear that? It's the sound of the tables turning! 

Excuse me for a bit! I need to think of a good name for you...for when the time comes.


----------



## Theobruh

... @sweetraglansweater...

Order in the court! What is this nonsense?


----------



## JoetheBull

With my luck I will be matched with a Nigerian man pretending to be a white girl and try to get me to send him money like the last three failed attempts by them on various dating sites. Or this can go the Eharmony route lol.


----------



## Evolvenda

psychedelicmango said:


> Hear that Ry? Let's experiment


Yes, lets! I know you will be the perfect lab rat!


----------



## Metalize




----------



## runnerveran

^ Quite a fine pussy you have there...


----------



## Kurt Wagner

psychedelicmango said:


> I'm too crass today


Fascinating. In fact I want one too. Got any friends?


----------



## FlaviaGemina

sweetraglansweater said:


> see, I would match up @_Metasentient_ and @_Grandmaster Yoda_. You two are perfect for each other in every way.
> 
> *Perfect. I did a mitzvah of shidducim*.
> 
> Who wants to be next?


LOL, you're beginning to sound like Patti Stanger


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

@sweetraglansweater, it seems I can't upload pics to PMs. Since I noticed a few others posting their pictures here, I'd figure I'd try to do the same.

I'm not that good looking to begin with, my camera sucks, and I just took these is morning. Let's see what Jewish matchmaking magic you've got.
















Yeah, I look dumb when I smile. There's a reason why I don't do it much in pictures


----------



## Choice

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> View attachment 409178
> 
> View attachment 409186
> 
> 
> Yeah, I look dumb when I smile. There's a reason why I don't do it much in pictures


I reckon you're prettier when you smile, it's just the vacant eyes that are the problem - you look like you're smiling amidst a daydream. Try looking into the camera more.


----------



## Hei

Not enough male ENFPs on here for me, plus my fluctuating living situation just isn't ideal. I'm down for conversation about whatever with people though :tongue:


----------



## Donovan

WamphyriThrall said:


> I've already fooled around with at least one member of this site. It didn't end well...


same here man


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Luke Skywalker said:


> Fascinating. In fact I want one too. Got any friends?


Not friends really, but these guys are sexey






No mangoes though. I don't have any mango friends.


----------



## with water

LondonBaker said:


> Not enough male ENFPs on here for me, plus my fluctuating living situation just isn't ideal. I'm down for conversation about whatever with people though :tongue:


Why are male ENFPs relevant? Just out of curiosity.




WamphyriThrall said:


> I've already fooled around with at least one member of this site. It didn't end well...





Donovan said:


> same here man


same same


----------



## Catwalk

I matchmake with all the cute whiney (Fe) female drama queens and big extroverted, muscular emotional male cuddle machines that prefer a logical cuddly petite-bodied mild narcissist with a PhD in avoidance and lonerism and has a sexual attraction to control.


Where they at.


----------



## with water

Flamingo said:


> I matchmake with all the cute whiney (Fe) female drama queens and big extroverted, muscular emotional male cuddle machines that prefer a logical cuddly petite-bodied mild narcissist with a PhD in avoidance and lonerism and has a sexual attraction to control.
> 
> 
> Where they at.


Please refer to the above poster.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

*This was a troll post. *


----------



## Kurt Wagner

psychedelicmango said:


> Not friends really, but these guys are sexey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No mangoes though. I don't have any mango friends.


oh god stop


----------



## Bunny

Is this thread going to turn into one of those "seeking male/female" classified ads places?

If so, I'm not against it, those are fun to read.


----------



## Lunatics

Funny, I never believed in matchmaking. Moreover, friends of mine have tried to do so in a number of occasions and it turned out into an utterly embarrassing situation both for me and the 'victimized' gentlemen.

The thread looks more like fun rather than an actual matchmaking 'magic', hope nobody is taking it too seriously.

For the record, I already have a crush on a fellow PerC-er but that's what is going to remain as, frustrating or not.


----------



## Bunny

I absolutely hate being set-up with someone -_-

This is a cute thread and I think everyone knows it's just for fun.
I like seeing the match-ups any way.


----------



## Hei

Chasing Nereids said:


> Why are male ENFPs relevant? Just out of curiosity.



I'm not sure where the confusion is exactly so I will try to clarify as much as possible... Male ENFPs are relevant because I am a gay INTJ who is very attracted to the ENFP personality type.

I'm saying PerC lacks a suitable dating pool for my particular interest. Male ENFPs are harder to come by than female, PerC membership is reflective of this, and non straight identifying people of all types is an additional layer of difficulty to have to deal with. There are but a handful of active members at best that suit that requirement and even then there are now the additional hurdles of matters of age, interests, employment, ideology, aspiring career, education, aesthetic preferences, and deal breakers. So this matchmaking thread, although I am single, is regrettably not suited for me. And even still I have the issue of living in two different places year round for university. So, yeah, location. (Ahhh the joys of LGBTQIA that so few people know about and understand/have sympathy for)

I'll just tend to a cup of tea and conversation with people instead, and maybe have a bit of banter with Swordsman of Mana


----------



## Metalize

Vote Occumz and Wytch


----------



## Monteskiusz

Let's start a fu#### Holocaust of Matches!

First match. @michaelthemessiah @RedPandas


That's not even funny nevermind, let's get on with it.


----------



## Monteskiusz

@AddictiveMuse + @BiFangJr


I am getting bored already :mellow:


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Sad Wanderer said:


> Let's start a fu#### Holocaust of Matches!
> 
> First match. @michaelthemessiah @RedPandas
> 
> 
> That's not even funny nevermind, let's get on with it.


thanksss

well hullo there @RedPandas  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PandaBoo

Sad Wanderer said:


> Let's start a fu#### Holocaust of Matches!
> 
> First match. @michaelthemessiah @RedPandas
> 
> 
> That's not even funny nevermind, let's get on with it.





michaelthemessiah said:


> thanksss
> 
> well hullo there @RedPandas


I'm confused. 

First, how did you find me or my username? *looks around for stalkers*

Second, who are you two? I've never interacted with you two before.

Third, shouldn't there some sort of introduction of the person when it comes to these type of things?


----------



## michaelthemessiah

RedPandas said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> First, how did you find me or my username? *looks around for stalkers*
> 
> Second, who are you two? I've never interacted with you two before.
> 
> Third, shouldn't there some sort of introduction of the person when it comes to these type of things?


I dunno sad wanderer tagged you so I assumed >.< I feel silly now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monteskiusz

1.Irrelevant.
2.Irrelevant, I am God if that can help.
3.Nope.


xD This idea was so silly.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Sad Wanderer said:


> 1.Irrelevant.
> 2.Irrelevant, I am God if that can help.
> 3.Nope.
> 
> 
> xD This idea was so silly.


tell me about it :S


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PandaBoo

michaelthemessiah said:


> I dunno sad wanderer tagged you so I assumed >.< I feel silly now


Hmm, I'm not sure what you assumed.



Sad Wanderer said:


> 1.Irrelevant.
> 2.Irrelevant, I am God if that can help.
> 3.Nope.


Unfortunately, being "God" can't help you, but that too, is irrelevant, right?


----------



## Theobruh

Sad Wanderer said:


> @_AddictiveMuse_ + @_BiFangJr_
> 
> 
> I am getting bored already :mellow:


you need to do your research

he has a girlfriend -_-


----------



## Monteskiusz

RedPandas said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure what you assumed.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, being "God" can't help you, but that too, is irrelevant, right?


Yep. Any status can't help maybe unless it ruin toward people.


And in short. If You want You can start talking on PM if not then not. It is possibility to have new...relation.




lel.


----------



## Theobruh

RedPandas said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> First, how did you find me or my username? *looks around for stalkers*
> 
> Second, who are you two? I've never interacted with you two before.
> 
> Third, shouldn't there some sort of introduction of the person when it comes to these type of things?


Miker is a nice person. Idk about the wanderer bit, though.


----------



## Monteskiusz

Theoboo said:


> you need to do your research
> 
> he has a girlfriend -_-


Irrelevant.


----------



## VinnieBob

StrayRoomba said:


> I'm sorry,
> 
> I ate grilled cheese.
> 
> RIP


it is now zombie cheese
MMMMMMMMM zombie cheese with green eggs and ham


----------



## Theobruh

Sad Wanderer said:


> Irrelevant.


:laughing:
You asked for it!
:wink:

Yo @Draculas_Exterminator, some shady matchmaker person is trying to redistribute your man @BiFangJr
I'd suggest :exterminate:


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Sad Wanderer said:


> Yep. Any status can't help maybe unless it ruin toward people.
> 
> 
> And in short. If You want You can start talking on PM if not then not. It is possibility to have new...relation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lel.


yah i dunno its fine Thanks anyway :S



Theoboo said:


> Miker is a nice person. Idk about the wanderer bit, though.


awwuh thanks lenny youre a good friend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bleghc

Someone ship me with someone. (I already have a neckbeard BF and anime succubus - we're in a polygamy and we want more people to join it. You have to have a dick, whether you identify as a female or male. My neckbeard BF has one, yes, but his dick is suffocated by his fat rolls making it impossible to see.)

Kthx, bai.


----------



## Monteskiusz

Theoboo said:


> :laughing:
> You asked for it!
> :wink:
> 
> Yo @Draculas_Exterminator, some shady matchmaker person is trying to redistribute your man @BiFangJr
> I'd suggest :exterminate:


I will stand still! Unless You will admit that i am nice person!


And don't call me shady! :blue:


----------



## Monteskiusz

Savage Snowflake said:


> Someone ship me with someone. (I already have a neckbeard BF and anime succubus - we're in a polygamy and we want more people to join it. You have to have a dick, whether you identify as a female or male. My neckbeard BF has one, yes, but his dick is suffocated by his fat rolls making it impossible to see.)
> 
> Kthx, bai.


You can have:
A) Big Dick
B) Big Heart
C) Eyeball
D)George Carlin
What You gonna choose?


----------



## FakeLefty

I ship @Savage Snowflake with....


----------



## zombiefishy

I shipped myself.

But FedEx lost the package 



[insert forever alone meme here]


----------



## michaelthemessiah

zombiefishy said:


> I shipped myself.
> 
> But FedEx lost the package
> 
> 
> 
> [insert forever alone meme here]


Omg haha Ima use that one XD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zombiefishy

michaelthemessiah said:


> Omg haha Ima use that one XD
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wat

Ok, you can be forever alone too


----------



## michaelthemessiah

zombiefishy said:


> Wat
> 
> Ok, you can be forever alone too


I found it funny thats "wat" lolol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafiki

hi


----------



## PandaBoo

Sad Wanderer said:


> And in short. If You want You can start talking on PM if not then not. It is possibility to have new...relation.


You were probably just in it for the trolley fun. You may have good intentions, but that is not how you should go about hooking up other people. It just seems shady...for a lack of a better term. Perhaps you should do introductions and whatnot, otherwise, this is just going to end up awkward as hell for both parties.



Theoboo said:


> Miker is a nice person. Idk about the wanderer bit, though.





michaelthemessiah said:


> yah i dunno its fine Thanks anyway :S
> awwuh thanks lenny youre a good friend


Michael, I'm sure you're a friendly person and you even live close to me, however, you're a bit young for me. ^^ I'm sure you'll find someone soon enough. Good luck.


----------



## johnnyyukon

michaelthemessiah said:


> Omg haha Ima use that one XD
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





zombiefishy said:


> Wat
> 
> Ok, you can be forever alone too

































And a classic, just cuz whenever I even hear "forever alone meme" I lol, haha, and now I'm lol'ing


----------



## zombiefishy

michaelthemessiah said:


> I found it funny thats "wat" lolol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're easily amused, aren't you?



pancaketreehouse said:


> hi


Sorry, but we cannot find any maple syrup to match you with 



RedPandas said:


> You were probably just in it for the trolley fun.


Sometimes, we just gotta have some trolley fun.


----------



## Monteskiusz

RedPandas said:


> You were probably just in it for the trolley fun. You may have good intentions, but that is not how you should go about hooking up other people. It just seems shady...for a lack of a better term. Perhaps you should do introductions and whatnot, otherwise, this is just going to end up awkward as hell for both parties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael, I'm sure you're a friendly person and you even live close to me, however, you're a bit young for me. ^^ I'm sure you'll find someone soon enough. Good luck.


Wait. This was supposed to be serious thread?
I wanted to get two random people but mine goal was to make them talk or discuss things. No serious relationship. The other part was probably mine cynical mask hihi.


----------



## Rafiki

these pancakes go good with everything @zombiefishy


----------



## Monteskiusz

pancaketreehouse said:


> hi


xD
That's the sweetiest "hi" I ever saw.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

RedPandas said:


> You were probably just in it for the trolley fun. You may have good intentions, but that is not how you should go about hooking up other people. It just seems shady...for a lack of a better term. Perhaps you should do introductions and whatnot, otherwise, this is just going to end up awkward as hell for both parties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael, I'm sure you're a friendly person and you even live close to me, however, you're a bit young for me. ^^ I'm sure you'll find someone soon enough. Good luck.


lol no worries but yes it was a very awkward introduction XD



zombiefishy said:


> You're easily amused, aren't you?
> 
> 
> Sorry, but we cannot find any maple syrup to match you with
> 
> 
> Sometimes, we just gotta have some trolley fun.


I am ^,^



Sad Wanderer said:


> Wait. This was supposed to be serious thread?
> I wanted to get two random people but mine goal was to make them talk or discuss things. No serious relationship. The other part was probably mine cynical mask hihi.


Im definetly not looking for a serious relationship just looking for something casual and stuff someone to talk to and stuff 

lol my friend told me to check it out I said YOLO why not XD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PandaBoo

Sad Wanderer said:


> Wait. This was supposed to be serious thread?
> I wanted to get two random people but mine goal was to make them talk or discuss things. No serious relationship. The other part was probably mine cynical mask hihi.


Nice try at trying to cover up for failed attempt. 

I'm sure if we all just wanted to talk to one another, we could have done just that. There's no need for random mentioning of people, on a matchmaking thread, no less. The purpose of this forum is for the interaction of new random people, anyways.



michaelthemessiah said:


> lol no worries but yes it was a very awkward introduction XD


No worries. We're good, now. :happy:


----------



## zombiefishy

Sad Wanderer said:


> Wait. This was supposed to be serious thread?


Didn't you know? OKcupid bought personalitycafe.



pancaketreehouse said:


> these pancakes go good with everything @zombiefishy


Wow, what a slutty pancake


----------



## michaelthemessiah

zombiefishy said:


> Didn't you know? OKcupid bought personalitycafe.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, what a slutty pancake


lmfaoo I just imagined a pancake lingerie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monteskiusz

RedPandas said:


> Nice try at trying to cover up for failed attempt.
> 
> I'm sure if we all just wanted to talk to one another, we could have done just that. There's no need for random mentioning of people, on a matchmaking thread, no less. The purpose of this forum is for the interaction of new random people, anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> No worries. We're good, now. :happy:


Of course i try to cover this up because my life is that boring that i seriously try to match random people.
Ok I am bored but not this much.


----------



## zombiefishy

Sad Wanderer said:


> Of course i try to cover this up because my life is that boring that i seriously try to match random people.
> Ok I am bored but not this much.


Bored?

Play this game


----------



## wolvent42

Just wanted to say I find you very attractive. If I got to know you, I would invite you over for a romantic dinner and as soon as you arrived, I would pull you close and whisper in your ear "I have a swanson tv dinner in the freezer with your name on it" and then I would proceed to fill a wine glass with welch's grape juice gets em' _almost_ every time  its great coz a) it sends the right message b) its funny to me; humour compatibility test c) they like my cooking skills


----------



## Morfy

I match @Theoboo and @Nyanpichu


----------



## Pifanjr

Theoboo said:


> :laughing:
> You asked for it!
> :wink:
> 
> Yo @Draculas_Exterminator, some shady matchmaker person is trying to redistribute your man @BiFangJr
> I'd suggest :exterminate:


She already shipped herself with someone else though...



Draculas_Exterminator said:


> I want to be matched up with @Brixby Jones. :blushed:
> 
> 
> Intj. Clashes with me terribly. What more could a girl want? XD


She even has their future baby as her avatar.

Not that that means I will just run off with someone else. My love for her is undying and I will never want to be with someone else :blushed:


----------



## Rafiki

@RedPandas

meet
@SevSevens


----------



## Rafiki

Thank you @Sad Wanderer, good to have pity pity everywhere. 
@_zombiefishy_, yes and..


@ everyone else


----------



## zombiefishy

pancaketreehouse said:


> Thank you @Sad Wanderer, good to have pity pity everywhere.
> @_zombiefishy_, yes and..
> 
> 
> @ everyone else


Well, pancakes ARE slutty anyways.

Look at them all piled up on each other, covered in sticky fluids.


----------



## Rafiki

incestuous, not slutty

@zombiefishy


----------



## zombiefishy

pancaketreehouse said:


> incestuous, not slutty
> 
> @zombiefishy


:shocked:

Pancakes must be Lannisters! Got the same colour as blonde Lannister hair! .....ish.....  ish.......


----------



## Theobruh

Spooky Kitty said:


> I match @_Theoboo_ and @_Nyanpichu_


I shipped myself with someone else, but we've sunk the ship together.


----------



## Strayfire

Maybe we should turn this thread into a Noah's Ark. 

We'll grab two of every personality type in the ship.

Try and have everyone hook up with each other.

End up with some crazy love-dodeca-hepta-hexagon.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

StrayRoomba said:


> Maybe we should turn this thread into a Noah's Ark.
> 
> We'll grab two of every personality type in the ship.
> 
> Try and have everyone hook up with each other.
> 
> End up with some crazy love-dodeca-hepta-hexagon.


bahahahaha thats halarious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monteskiusz

pancaketreehouse said:


> Thank you @Sad Wanderer, good to have pity pity everywhere.
> @_zombiefishy_, yes and..
> 
> 
> @ everyone else


Np Mate. I am alway here. 
[pats on the head]


----------



## Nyanpichu

Spooky Kitty said:


> I match @Theoboo and @Nyanpichu


morfy trolling again -w-


----------



## Sporadic Aura

This thread should exist again.


----------



## Nightmaker81

Yo I heard I can get a girlfriend here


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Nightmaker81 said:


> Yo I heard I can get a girlfriend here


wat

this thread needs to die already. you guys weren't paying me enough.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

sweetraglansweater said:


> wat
> 
> this thread needs to die already. you guys weren't paying me enough.


I will sing you musical numbers, that is your new form of payment.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Sporadic Aura said:


> I will sing you musical numbers, that is your new form of payment.


i have @SevSeven to do that


----------



## piano

@sweetraglansweater i'll give you five thanks if you pair me up with someone i'll dig


----------



## sweetraglansweater

i cant play the piano said:


> @sweetraglansweater i'll give you five thanks if you pair me up with someone i'll dig


i'd only begin to consider that request if you did it for comments you didn't agree with or found morally reprehensible. 

but still...no dice


----------



## piano

sweetraglansweater said:


> i'd only begin to consider that request if you did it for comments you didn't agree with or found morally reprehensible.
> 
> but still...no dice


UGH!!! i hate my life!!!


----------



## Sporadic Aura

i cant play the piano said:


> @sweetraglansweater i'll give you five thanks if you pair me up with someone i'll dig


That already happened, way earlier in this thread.


----------



## piano

Sporadic Aura said:


> That already happened, way earlier in this thread.


all i ask of you spaura is that you tell me i'm pretty, funny, and smart at least once a day (even if you don't mean it) (i just need to hear it so i know that things between us are going smoothly) (you know, reassurance)


----------



## Strayfire

sweetraglansweater said:


> wat
> 
> this thread needs to die already. you guys weren't paying me enough.


I will pay you in Eevee GIFs.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Fair warning. I have two weeks with no threads to yarn. Miss Bachelorette and this thread are going to start back up when I touch down at my final destination and bask in the golden sun that is the west coast.

I can't be with the one I adore. Therefore the world must be matched.....

-The Sweet Sweater of Shadchans


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Ps.

Send in your photos and infos. Keep it concise people. You must must have a photo of your face. You can cover your eyes. 

Let's make naches for god.


----------



## flummoxed

Yes, I'd like to order one of these please:









That's how this works right?


----------



## Theobruh

sweetraglansweater said:


> Fair warning. I have two weeks with no threads to yarn. Miss Bachelorette and this thread are going to start back up when I touch down at my final destination and bask in the golden sun that is the west coast.
> 
> I can't be with the one I adore. Therefore the world must be matched.....
> 
> -The Sweet Sweater of Shadchans


Look forward to seeing the chaos that is Shadchan work on 
Miss Bachelorette :kitteh:


----------



## joshman108

Just checking in. Has anyone hit it off thanks to this thread?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

sweetraglansweater said:


> Fair warning. I have two weeks with no threads to yarn. Miss Bachelorette and this thread are going to start back up when I touch down at my final destination and bask in the golden sun that is the west coast.
> 
> I can't be with the one I adore. Therefore the world must be matched.....
> 
> -The Sweet Sweater of Shadchans


IT'S COMING BACK??


----------



## Angina Jolie

sweetraglansweater said:


> Ps.
> 
> Send in your photos and infos. Keep it concise people. You must must have a photo of your face. You can cover your eyes.
> 
> Let's make naches for god.


I don't like preparation. I like surprises. Can you surprise me, please? :/


----------



## Sygma

sweetraglansweater said:


> Ps.
> 
> Send in your photos and infos. Keep it concise people. You must must have a photo of your face. You can cover your eyes.
> 
> Let's make naches for god.


Still waiting mine !


----------



## Roland Khan

Has most of this thread just been spam? Just curious, not really looking for the matchmaking services as I am incapable of talking to people face to face, lol. Also nobody wants a loser who has nothing going on in his life. What I need is just a cheap hooker, any of those here? :tongue:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

joshman108 said:


> Just checking in. Has anyone hit it off thanks to this thread?


I'm curious too. @sweetraglansweater was surprisingly on point in describing me. It was surprisingly intuitive. I'm curious whether anybody did hit it off thanks to Sweater.


----------



## Kore

flummoxed said:


> Yes, I'd like to order one of these please:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's how this works right?


Yes.


----------



## Kore

Kringle Khan said:


> Has most of this thread just been spam? Just curious, not really looking for the matchmaking services as I am incapable of talking to people face to face, lol. Also nobody wants a loser who has nothing going on in his life. What I need is just a cheap hooker, any of those here? :tongue:


You are not incapable. You have just not met those that surpass your barriers so swiftly and delicately that before you know it, you are experiencing the chaos that is love.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Kore said:


> You are not incapable. You have just not met those that surpass your barriers so swiftly and delicately that before you know it, you are experiencing the chaos that is love.


I feel like putting that in my signature because fuck man that was perfect.


----------



## Roland Khan

Kore said:


> You are not incapable. You have just not met those that surpass your barriers so swiftly and delicately that before you know it, you are experiencing the chaos that is love.


Believe me, I am. Who would want to be with somebody who has zero ambitions and has no concerns about life or death. I also never want to go out anywhere or be around a group of people. All this makes one kinda lonely and anti-social and made even worse with a high sex drive....lots of lonesome and shameful masturbation!:laughing: 

This isn't something that I just need/want to work on to "fix" myself either. It's just who I am, and I recognize that it doesn't make me a good candidate for anybody, just the way it is. Come to terms with it, but can still have some rough days from time to time.:kitteh:


----------



## Strelok

Kringle Khan said:


> Believe me, I am. Who would want to be with somebody who has zero ambitions and has no concerns about life or death. I also never want to go out anywhere or be around a group of people. All this makes one kinda lonely and anti-social and made even worse with a high sex drive


Same here. Well, I do have personal "ambitions" — they just don't require a career, social status, getting rich, etc. And I wouldn't want to die (most of the time).

I'm also not sure if it's something I can/should "fix", or if I'll ever find a way to break out of my lonely rut of depression. Ah, oh well...


----------



## Roland Khan

Strelok said:


> Same here. Well, I do have personal "ambitions" — they just don't require a career, social status, getting rich, etc. And I wouldn't want to die (most of the time).
> 
> I'm also not sure if it's something I can/should "fix", or if I'll ever find a way to break out of my lonely rut of depression. Ah, oh well...


Seems you may actually have hope....that's something anyway. Good luck :kitteh:


----------



## Evolvenda

sweetraglansweater said:


> Fair warning. I have two weeks with no threads to yarn. Miss Bachelorette and this thread are going to start back up when I touch down at my final destination and bask in the golden sun that is the west coast.
> 
> I can't be with the one I adore. Therefore the world must be matched.....
> 
> -The Sweet Sweater of Shadchans


Yes! How exciting!


----------



## Miniblini

I wasn't sure what this thread was about (as if the name didn't didn't imply enough already) but as soon as you said



sweetraglansweater said:


> dear god, my inner Jew be flamin' forth...




I laughed and understood. Dammit, I couldn't find any fiddler on the Roof .gifs, so your stuck with Robin Williams...








(Don't take this as a declaration that I require your services... Your post just reminded me of one of my most favorite Musicals of ALL TIME.)


----------



## Macrosapien

it's a horrible idea, dont do it, dont go for anyone on personalitycafe, dont do it!!!! Ive done it, and it happened twice and both times have left me emotionally damaged and drained. rofl.... lol.. but then again I only for some reason connected to people who did not live in the same country as myself, which made it difficult, stressful, and a time sink to be honest. Hearts were broken, lives changed, and all those moments will be loss, like tears in rain, you get the picture. At this point the only way I would even consider such a thing would be if she lives like in America, preferably close to me. But just living in the same country, I would easily travel far and wide for love.


----------



## with water

I'm a) reviving this thread and b) taking over the Jewess's job as matchmaker.

I'm just spitballing rn but....
@Sukairain and @Miniblini ?


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Gilly said:


> Awe. That makes me sad inside, but I guess I can get it. I don't really have a think for santa either...
> Maybe one of his elves?


A woman from Finland has put me at odds with those elves.



> My ex is an INTJ, but he prefers bewbs.


Bewbs are good. Bewbs are nice.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Gilly said:


> Not yet aged to perfection  Hah.
> 
> Just turned 31 ^^
> 
> Awe. That makes me sad inside, but I guess I can get it. I don't really have a think for santa either...
> Maybe one of his elves? My ex is an INTJ, but he prefers bewbs.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeeees. Like all the smokers. They usually start 12-16ish. I do thank my tragically bad lungs for preventing my dive into wrinkled leather like skin. Someone has to do the job you do, and it has noble goals. Even though a dauntless task that must from time to time feel pointless. It's the ones we save not the ones we've lost that have to be remembered, plus you work in rehab, so you're also there to save the lost ones.
> 
> (On a lighter note)
> Duuuuuude. That's heavy.


Ikr! I love my job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## with water

Gilly said:


> Not yet aged to perfection  Hah.
> 
> Just turned 31 ^^


Been with older. And prob the nicest relationship I've had has been with someone about your age. When you said cougar, I thought you were 40 something.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Luke Skywalker said:


> A woman from Finland has put me at odds with those elves.
> 
> 
> Bewbs are good. Bewbs are nice.


agreed bewbs are best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelthemessiah

one of these days I wanna get with a cougar that sounds awesomeee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## with water

I matchmake @Debatelizard and @Plumedoux


----------



## Debatelizard

Getting back on topic. Sure, it wouldbe nice, but what is my guarantee that they are female, serious, or not AI?


----------



## flummoxed

This thread is sorely in need if the sweetly sweatered jew to get it back on track.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

my bad for derails  oops


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## with water

flummoxed said:


> This thread is sorely in need if the sweetly sweatered jew to get it back on track.


She's off getting matchmaked herself. lol


----------



## flummoxed

Agni of Wands said:


> She's off getting matchmaked herself. lol


LOL, I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## with water

flummoxed said:


> LOL, I wouldn't doubt it.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shidduch

If you have any questions or inquiries re: the PerC matchmaking thread though, feel free to bring them to me. I'm in charge of this ship now. >:^|


----------



## flummoxed

Agni of Wands said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shidduch
> 
> If you have any questions or inquiries re: the PerC matchmaking thread though, feel free to bring them to me. I'm in charge of this ship now. >:^|


Ugh, you mean I have to go barking up another tree now? Where are the rest of the INFPs at these days?


----------



## with water

I matchmake @flummoxed with @etarnov

She's kinda like a INFP?


----------



## flummoxed

Agni of Wands said:


> I matchmake @flummoxed with @etarnov
> 
> She's kinda like a INFP?


Woah, she pretty cray cray though. .


----------



## with water

flummoxed said:


> Woah, she pretty cray cray though. .


Maybe you guys can help type each other then go out for a nice shake n burgers date.


----------



## blood roots

flummoxed said:


> Woah, she pretty cray cray though. .


lmao


----------



## flummoxed

Agni of Wands said:


> Maybe you guys can help type each other then go out for a nice shake n burgers date.


Well the shallow aspects certainly check out, but I doubt that would be mutual given the age differential. I'm a pretty unstable INTJ, I'm not sure I am fit to be anyone's rock.


----------



## Gilly

flummoxed said:


> This thread is sorely in need if the sweetly sweatered jew to get it back on track.





michaelthemessiah said:


> my bad for derails  oops
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I fail to see how this thread ever went off tracks.


----------



## BlackDog

Gilly said:


> Going to help with that?


Nope. I don't believe in matchmaking. Unless we're gonna go fullblown arranged marriages up in here, in which case I approve.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Despotic Ocelot said:


> Wow, that's the first and only thing you think of when it comes to Seattle? How abooouuuut... the epicenter of the gaming world Haha.
> 
> After Tokyo, Seattle is ground zero for the video game industry. We've got a metric fuckton of game developers here (300 total) (Nintendo, Microsoft, Valve, Bungie, WildTangent, etc) The first ever video game developer school is here, made by Nintendo 20 years ago. Various world video game championships are held here. And so on.
> 
> Then you've got sorta/kinda an important musical tradition haha. Nirvana, Pearl Jam, Soundgarden, Alice in Chains, Modest Mouse, Death Cab for Cutie, Heart, Fleet Foxes, Bikini Kill, Kenny G, etc)
> 
> Oh yea and Bruce Lee's adopted home outside of China is Seattle haha. His wife is from here, he went to college here, opened a dojo here, his house is here, and is buried here.


Well I also thought of how seatle has the highest suicide rate and is really rainy but that was too dark.... XD







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Gilly said:


> I'm of the same mind on pretty much everything you said. Except I'd not give "overseas" much credit on being sexually liberal with exceptions to the Netherlands and Germany.
> 
> Still not sure you've thought all the way down the rabbit hole.
> 
> My personal interests are diverse in tastes as well as extremes and while many share some I have yet met anyone who can enjoy things for the sake of enjoyment. People love to think they're open minded but they usually aren't.
> 
> I know it because I'm just as guilty of it. Super sexually liberal, and also a super prude.
> 
> Sexmap: Create Your Map of Human Sexuality
> 
> Check out up north in reaver country.


this map is halarious XD the concept on yours in particular lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piano

hey @BlackDog


----------



## BlackDog

i cant play the piano said:


> hey @_BlackDog_


You rang, Piano?


----------



## piano

BlackDog said:


> You rang, Piano?


yea. i'm matching you up with me.


----------



## Morfy

match me! (totally not posted this only to increase my post count *cough* )


----------



## BlackDog

i cant play the piano said:


> yea. i'm matching you up with me.


Right under the matchmaker's nose? Ballsy.


----------



## piano

BlackDog said:


> Right under the matchmaker's nose? Ballsy.


do you... like that?


----------



## BlackDog

i cant play the piano said:


> do you... like that?


I don't... Not like it.


----------



## piano

BlackDog said:


> I don't... Not like it.


okay we're getting married on the 17th of january see you then


----------



## michaelthemessiah

i cant play the piano said:


> okay we're getting married on the 17th of january see you then


be sure to livestream it for us on PerC XD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piano

michaelthemessiah said:


> be sure to livestream it for us on PerC XD
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


where's the pl0x? phr33 st00f pl0x


----------



## BlackDog

i cant play the piano said:


> okay we're getting married on the 17th of january see you then


I might be ten minutes late. I usually am.


----------



## piano

blackdog said:


> i might be ten minutes late. I usually am.


but... INT*J*?


----------



## BlackDog

i cant play the piano said:


> but... INT*J*?


I operate on a schedule. It just doesn't necessarily match up with anybody else's.


----------



## piano

BlackDog said:


> I operate on a schedule. It just doesn't necessarily match up with anybody else's.


okay well we don't exchange vows until half past the time our wedding is scheduled to start. your vows can be long and deep and insightful. i'll crack a few nonsensical jokes in mine. we're gonna drink rum because that's all i have right now. you can wear the outfit in your avatar and i'll wear the one in mine, a black dog. you can talk to whomever you like whenever you like and we can even... not talk at all, as long as we remain married. that's all i care about. i'm going to be the clingy, possessive, and crazy partner. you can be the emotionally unavailable one. i will PM you romantic songs from time to time. you don't have to reply but i would appreciate it if you'd give at least them a listen because there will be passive-aggressive jabs in there, about your emotional unavailability. i'm going to be deathly afraid of confrontation. you, deathly terrified of commitment. we'll make it work, somehow. how do you feel about kids? i'm a huge fan of them but it's okay if you're not. that's even better if you're not because then we'll have even more problems to argue about. i'll thank your posts, even the ones i don't agree with, and sometimes i'll even reply to them. at the end of the evening we're going to ride away in a jetta. if you love a flower, don't pick it up. because if you pick it up, it dies and ceases to be what you love. so if you love a flower, let it be. love is not about possession. love is about appreciation.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

i cant play the piano said:


> okay well we don't exchange vows until half past the time our wedding is scheduled to start. your vows can be long and deep and insightful. i'll crack a few nonsensical jokes in mine. we're gonna drink rum because that's all i have right now. you can wear the outfit in your avatar and i'll wear the one in mine, a black dog. you can talk to whomever you like whenever you like and we can even... not talk at all, as long as we remain married. that's all i care about. i'm going to be the clingy, possessive, and crazy partner. you can be the emotionally unavailable one. i will PM you romantic songs from time to time. you don't have to reply but i would appreciate it if you'd give at least them a listen because there will be passive-aggressive jabs in there, about your emotional unavailability. i'm going to be deathly afraid of confrontation. you, deathly terrified of commitment. we'll make it work, somehow. how do you feel about kids? i'm a huge fan of them but it's okay if you're not. that's even better if you're not because then we'll have even more problems to argue about. i'll thank your posts, even the ones i don't agree with, and sometimes i'll even reply to them. at the end of the evening we're going to ride away in a jetta. if you love a flower, don't pick it up. because if you pick it up, it dies and ceases to be what you love. so if you love a flower, let it be. love is not about possession. love is about appreciation.


I cried that was beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilly

The black dog part. Gold.


----------



## with water

I matchmake....
@Veggie and @INTonyP @i cant play the piano and @FearAndTrembling


----------



## flummoxed

Agni of Wands said:


> I matchmake....


You matchmaked me with a girl who was already taken! I'm going to start a rebellion until the Jew comes back. :th_o:


----------



## SevSevens

match me with someone who I can pimp for money.


----------



## Veggie

johnnyyukon said:


> There's plenty of Johnny baby batter


----------



## Veggie

INTonyP said:


> Good. "Hilda" was my favorite grandmother.
> 
> Bill is V-E-R-Y common in my family. How about Liam?


Okay, but his middle name is Neeson.


----------



## with water

Veggie said:


> Okay, but his middle name is Neeson.


Are you just trying to avoid being classified officially as an ENFJ? lol


----------



## piano

SevSevens said:


> What would Jack Daniels say?


never trust a man with two first names


----------



## Dasein

Agni of Wands said:


> Johnny is already with Gilly.
> 
> No take backs, no double tap, no erasies. That is how this job works.


Well from what I remember @Gilly is into some kinky stuff so maybe we can do some swapping around when the mood hits?
@Veggie? What do you think?


----------



## Veggie

Agni of Wands said:


> Are you just trying to avoid being classified officially as an ENFJ? lol


Why do you ask that? Lol.


----------



## Dasein

Veggie said:


> Okay, but his middle name is Neeson.


Agreed.


----------



## Veggie

INTonyP said:


> Well from what I remember @Gilly is into some kinky stuff so maybe we can do some swapping around when the mood hits?
> 
> @Veggie? What do you think?


I don't casually swap.

I'd prefer the slapping of faces and jealous rages and breaking of things and make-up sex.


----------



## Dasein

Veggie said:


> I don't casually swap.
> 
> I'd prefer the slapping of faces and jealous rages and breaking of things and make-up sex.


cool.


----------



## Dasein

Ménage à trois?
@Veggie? @Gilly?


----------



## Veggie

INTonyP said:


> Ménage à trois?
> @Veggie? @Gilly?


Not with my baby's daddy. Not until we hate each other in our mid life crises and are faced with either spicing it up for Hilda's sake or with a bitter divorce preceding.

I'm a finicky lover. And you're stuck with me.

Because you asked you can sleep on the couch.


----------



## Dasein

Veggie said:


> Not with my baby's daddy. Not until we hate each other in our mid life crises and are faced with either spicing it up for Hilda's sake or with a bitter divorce preceding.
> 
> I'm a finicky lover. And you're stuck with me.
> 
> Because you asked you can sleep on the couch.


Oh, your no fun. ... or are you?


----------



## Veggie

INTonyP said:


> Oh, your no fun. ... or are you?


I guess not.


----------



## Dasein

Veggie said:


> I guess not.


Any good clean (or dirty) kinky fun?


----------



## Veggie

INTonyP said:


> Any good clean (or dirty) kinky fun?


I like to do it strictly missionary after showering on white linen sheets with my socks on.

Week nights are out of the question. 

I'd prefer to leave Hilda with a sitter.

If you play with my boobs - counter clock wise for the right, clock wise for the left. No honking.

Idk. Kinky?


----------



## Dasein

Veggie said:


> I like to do it strictly missionary after showering on white linen sheets with my socks on.
> 
> Week nights are out of the question.
> 
> I'd prefer to leave Hilda with a sitter.
> 
> If you play with my boobs - *counter clock wise for the right, clock wise for the left*. No honking.
> 
> Idk. Kinky?


Oh crap, I'm dyslexic sometimes. I get my rights and lefts confused sometimes. I get can "yes" and "no" confused also on occasion. So we might want to create a safe word. Or maybe just "yellow" and "red". :wink:

Being INTP, I don't follow rules very well.

Just need to know if you have any "special needs."

I do like socks. Bobby socks ... leg warmers :dog:


----------



## Veggie

INTonyP said:


> Oh crap, I'm dyslexic sometimes. I get my rights and lefts confused sometimes. I get can "yes" and "no" confused also on occasion. So we might want to create a safe word. Or maybe just "yellow" and "red". :wink:


Let's make the safe word Hilda. I learned yesterday that my daughter should be at the forefront of my mind at all times before and during sex.


----------



## Dasein

Veggie said:


> Let's make the safe word Hilda. I learned yesterday that my daughter should be at the forefront of my mind at all times before and during sex.


Yeah. Calling out my grandmother's name would probably work well. :shocked:


----------



## Veggie

INTonyP said:


> Yeah. Calling out my grandmother's name would probably work well. :shocked:


That's hot.


----------



## Veggie

johnnyyukon said:


> aw, too bad (even though I think you're narrow thinking, or perhaps no-sharing)
> 
> however, I'm certain Tony will make you soak your sheets, and uh, be a good listener and stuff.


Casual open sharing makes casual friends of previous lovers.

I just like to try to keep it hot and enjoy sex while I have it 

Luckily you have Gilly who has pledged to love you and your philandering adventures no matter what.


----------



## Veggie

Gilly said:


> This sounds godly. Alas. I think she's rejected us, or you while we are together.


We can do it. But I want the tears and the private detective and the threatened union.


----------



## Gilly

Veggie said:


> We can do it. But I want the tears and the private detective and the threatened union.


Whose? O.O

I think tony can provide this?


----------



## Veggie

Gilly said:


> Whose? O.O
> 
> I think tony can provide this?


Tony and I don't get all the drama while you two sit smugly


----------



## Gilly

Veggie said:


> Tony and I don't get all the drama while you two sit smugly


Something something about throwing things and hot make up sex. 

Jealousy isn't my style. If we don't trust each other, we probably shouldnt be together. 
I love mind games. But not games with people's heart. Keep it open and honest or don't fuck around.


----------



## Veggie

Gilly said:


> Something something about throwing things and hot make up sex.
> 
> Jealousy isn't my style. If we don't trust each other, we probably shouldnt be together.
> I love mind games. But not games with people's heart. Keep it open and honest or don't fuck around.


I just don't do monogamy unless I feel special. It's an investment without return. Work.

And I don't want to be the sideshow in someone else's monogamous ordeal.

Hot make-up sex keeps it worth it or something. Keeps me from feeling like the dudes mom.


----------



## Gilly

Came off more serious than intended. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Kos1bQS0Qk0 !


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

*pokes this thread in curiosity*


----------



## Gilly

Veggie said:


> I just don't do monogamy unless I feel special. It's an investment without return. Work.
> 
> And I don't want to be the sideshow in someone else's monogamous ordeal.
> 
> Hot make-up sex keeps it worth it or something. Keeps me from feeling like the dudes mom.



Its a game of give and take. But can you expand on your thoughts? ./curious


----------



## Dasein

Veggie said:


>


Maybe these can be found on Amazon? Ripping them off of you, does sound like fun. :dog:


----------



## Veggie

Gilly said:


> Its a game of give and take. But can you expand on your thoughts? ./curious


Yea I'm on my phone, on my way back to my laptop.

Saw the beginning of the video you posted.

But its like...I'm the opposite. I need the person but I don't want them anymore if everything is too casual and open and not about desire. And keeping someone around to keep you warm and out of, basically, a sense of obligation...is shitty imo.

Idk. That's me. Will try to further clarify in a minute lol.


----------



## piano

it's been 20 minutes do you think she made it to her laptop ok


----------



## with water

@sweetraglansweater

Please match me with BlackDog?


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Agni of Wands said:


> @sweetraglansweater
> 
> Please match me with BlackDog?


your photo is required.


----------



## Veggie

i cant play the piano said:


> it's been 20 minutes do you think she made it to her laptop ok


Lol.

I need to see all my thoughts on a big screen at once or I don't even know what I'm talking about...

I'm safe!


----------



## with water

sweetraglansweater said:


> your photo is required.


----------



## Gilly

Also on my phone. Super annoying. 

The song is also not me. Though it does make me happy inside. 
I fit well into the enfj stereotype in that I need my partner to need me. I crave being the best thing for them and also myself, which is why one can't settle on someone that doesn't have the needs that are the ones the other enjoys filling by being themselves. 
That being said I do hate clingy. I find it excessively irritating. People should be okay all by themselves and appreciate all the benefits of someone always searching for ways to make their lives perfect on the down low. 
I don't like people trying to manipulate my life. But I do love someone getting in my face with how they want something done or don't want done. <3 some guy getting all angry in my face. But he better have respect. 

Sexually im pretty open minded and pleasure is top priority. While I can't be with another dude, even on request, while in a relationship I'm more ok with girls because they're hawt but I don't wanna move in with one. 
Its all about being kept in the loop and consent. Plus this allows a loophole for things I'm not into or he's not into. 
Lifes too short to be restricted from fantasies because you want to live your life with one person (imo). 
Cheating is still cheating though. And that's never cool.


----------



## Gilly

motherlovingphones


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Gilly said:


> Cheating is still cheating though. And that's never cool.


Agreed!  I hope cheater's ovaries/balls rot inside of them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilly

i cant play the piano said:


> it's been 20 minutes do you think she made it to her laptop ok


Using this post because ./motherlovingphones

You're not gonna fight for your bride? You even sold me with the black dog shtick....


----------



## Gilly

Veggie said:


> It depends on how the person is doing it, but I agree.
> 
> I watch more porn all the time. Lol.
> 
> And also. TMI.
> 
> 3:33 am. Why am I online?


Right?! I went to sleep and woke up already...

Gonna go back to bed!

Night time song. If you're into it (or not)...


----------



## Veggie

Gilly said:


> Right?! I went to sleep and woke up already...
> 
> Gonna go back to bed!
> 
> Night time song. If you're into it (or not)...


Yea, I just woke up too.

And that was cute!

"If you don't save yourself for marriage your a whore...ible person."

Haha.


----------



## BlackLikeMySoul

SevSevens said:


> I will share you with all my friends but when the time comes will you share me with yours?
> 
> and yes. sex games...lots of them.
> :wink:


I do not share my toys. I'll let you watch as I play with my friends, but you don't get to touch. I'll take care of you when we're done.

Let's play.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

SevSevens said:


> give me a wench that can take my farts.


give me a man who'll buy me tampons and a six pack when I have my period.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Gilly said:


> Are ISFP/INTJ matches the ideal types for each other? I don't know but now I feel the urge to look it up. I feel like I've never heard of a better idea in my life.


I know right? I can see an ISFP/INTJ relationship working. Especially if the ISFP is better in touch with their Ni. I adore INTJs. They are in fact my favourite. 



flummoxed said:


> Pretty sure this is actually the worst idea ever.


I strongly disagree. 



Gilly said:


> ISFPs are fucking awesome. They're creative and shit, they like some space, they're cuddle monsters, they show their love, and they're god damn loyal as fuck (I think?)...
> 
> That's exactly an INTJs wet dream.


N'awww! It's all true. All of it.


----------



## Dasein

It appears I'm a PerC widower. :crying:

What about Hilda and Liam Neeson?


----------



## Gilly

INTonyP said:


> It appears I'm a PerC widower. :crying:
> 
> What about Hilda and Liam Neeson?


I also mourn the loss. I'm she will be back! Or reincarnated in some other less personalized form. 
Hard to cut forum from ones existence completely cold turkey. 
@Veggie, agreed. Awesome word play. 

* *




Hope you didn't leave because you were uncomfortable with an overshare. Also hope no one was creepy stalking you. Those are the worst. >.> also they are way too common. ./shudder



@AddictiveMuse ./flex. I knew it! You sexy bastards you. I've liked every isfp I've ever met even though I frequently struggle with s types. You guys are gold. INTJ just seems like an awesome blend of comfortable (staying in or away from epic numbers of peeps) and personal growth.


----------



## with water

INTonyP said:


> It appears I'm a PerC widower. :crying:
> 
> What about Hilda and Liam Neeson?


I would set you up with a knockout of a babe, but... ya know.


----------



## Dasein

Agni of Wands said:


> I would set you up with a knockout of a babe, but... ya know.


You already did. :crying:


----------



## with water

INTonyP said:


> You already did. :crying:


Awwww, this is super cute if I'm reading this right.
@Veggie Your man is sweet!


----------



## Dasein

@Veggie You were bright eyed and bushy tailed! Where are you? :crying:


----------



## SevSevens

AwkwardShorty said:


> I do not share my toys. I'll let you watch as I play with my friends, but you don't get to touch. I'll take care of you when we're done.
> 
> Let's play.


OOoh...that sounds delightful. I'll still share you with my friends. I'm very generous.


----------



## Dasein

Veggie said:


> It's already been found for me. Pay attention  I'm now eternally bonded too.
> 
> To Tony the Tiger.


----------



## Acrylic

.


----------



## Acrylic

sweetraglansweater said:


> @Thread Killer
> 
> ^^^you. did. this^^^^


lol was that for me? (only just now saw this) That seemed to be aimed at me (concerning the time it was posted)

Why was that a thread killer? I was just expounding more on how I approach things. There was no animosity there, it was just a simple reply to Gilly's post lol. If she makes an assertion, but I'm not allowed to reply to it (lest I be called a thread killer) then why make the assertion in the first place?

@Gilly you thanked her post... I didn't know you saw animosity there? I thought that was a regular post. Had no idea you took it negatively.


----------



## Gilly

INTonyP said:


> * *


There there Tony... If you love something... Let it go ./pat
<3



Despotic Ocelot said:


> Seriously. That's what my ex was like, she took it too far. And I told her that even in my heart I see, that you're not being true to me. Deep within my soul I feel nothing's like it used to be. Sometimes I wish I could... turn back time... impossible as it may seem... _but I wish I could_... so bad... baybay...
> 
> QUIT PLAYIN' GAMES WITH MY HEART


I hate that you did this to me. Suffer my pain.


----------



## Gilly

Despotic Ocelot said:


> lol was that for me? (only just now saw this) That seemed to be aimed at me (concerning the time it was posted)
> 
> Why was that a thread killer? I was just expounding more on how I approach things. There was no animosity there, it was just a simple reply to Gilly's post lol. If she makes an assertion, but I'm not allowed to reply to it (lest I be called a thread killer) then why make the assertion in the first place?
> 
> @_Gilly_ you thanked her post... I didn't know you saw animosity there? I thought that was a regular post. Had no idea you took it negatively.


I don't think it was directed at you  I was just amused by her blatant use of threadkillers name 

./amused


----------



## Acrylic

.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Despotic Ocelot said:


> lol was that for me? (only just now saw this) That seemed to be aimed at me (concerning the time it was posted)
> 
> Why was that a thread killer? I was just expounding more on how I approach things. There was no animosity there, it was just a simple reply to Gilly's post lol. If she makes an assertion, but I'm not allowed to reply to it (lest I be called a thread killer) then why make the assertion in the first place?
> 
> @Gilly you thanked her post... I didn't know you saw animosity there? I thought that was a regular post. Had no idea you took it negatively.






























BLLAH BLAHHA LALAHAHAHAB HALALLAHAHAHABBBLLLAAAHAHAHAH 

pfffffffbbbbt


----------



## Gilly

@_sweetraglansweater_ now now my sweet.

./strokes you gently and whispers sweet nothings in your ear
Tell me your troubles and all will be well.


----------



## Acrylic

What sandpaper-laden animal crawled up your vagina and died.


----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## Blazy

There will be a dating app for PerC in the future. hinthint


----------



## Acrylic

You don't even need popcorn. This is something with a predetermined way of going, always goes the same with these kinda people. I can divulge it for you now if you want.

Raglan Sweeter is going to reply back with something pissier than the last post. Everyone who thanked her post is going to get all happy and see that as an excuse to come in and pile on me with juvenile insults.

Then her and her vitality leeching friends will be saddened to find that homey dont play that, and go home empty handed even though it was a dozen against one


----------



## Gilly

Emprize said:


> There will be a dating app for PerC in the future. hinthint


Are you writing this loverly monstrosity as we speak?


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Despotic Ocelot said:


> You don't even need popcorn. This is something with a predetermined way of going, always goes the same with these kinda people. I can divulge it for you now if you want.
> 
> Raglan Sweeter is going to reply back with something pissier than the last post. Everyone who thanked her post is going to get all happy and see that as an excuse to come in and pile on me with juvenile insults.
> 
> Then her and her vitality leeching friends will be saddened to find that homey dont play that, and go home empty handed even though it was a dozen against one


----------



## Acrylic

I hope Monty Python is getting some good royalties for the fact that you don't know how to formulate thoughts, and so rely entirely on them to say anything.


----------



## Gilly

Despotic Ocelot said:


> I hope Monty Python is getting some good royalties for the fact that you don't know how to formulate thoughts, and so rely entirely on them to say anything.


She does, very well, but I sense this is her upset face  

I think the goddess wishes to be appeased. 

Don't take it badly. You must cower in the shadow of her greatness like the rest of us sad peons. <3


----------



## AddictiveMuse




----------



## sweetraglansweater

Despotic Ocelot said:


> I hope Monty Python is getting some good royalties for the fact that you don't know how to formulate thoughts, and so rely entirely on them to say anything.


Dear Despotic Ocelot
you seem to be quite lost alot
you mistook another's name for yours
you insulted the OP (with whose wife you've been unt'wards)
Let's rectify this situation
before you vomit deprications
and stub your little toe
and make yourself a laugh stock of woe
So bandy while you can
You'll only look a sorry man
And while you lob your little lies
I shall sail with @Gilly to fairer skies

- the most unformulated thinker you ever were wont to meet


----------



## sweetraglansweater

@Despotic Ocelot

Sir just because your name rhymes with Lancelot
doesn't mean the ladies want [you] alot 
we can measure our swords tip to toe
and yours will come out looking faux
for thought a penis have i not
my mind is of a sharper lot
and while you jib and jab and jibe
I will wind up with @Gilly at my side
my fairest lotus flower petal bride.


----------



## Gilly

AddictiveMuse said:


>


He really is the sexiest man ever to live.



sweetraglansweater said:


> Dear Despotic Ocelot
> you seem to be quite lost alot
> you mistook another's name for yours
> you insulted the OP (with whose wife you've been unt'wards)
> Let's rectify this situation
> before you vomit deprications
> and stub your little toe
> and make yourself a laugh stock of woe
> So bandy while you can
> You'll only look a sorry man
> And while you lob your little lies
> I shall sail with @_Gilly_ to fairer skies
> 
> - the most unformulated thinker you ever were wont to meet


Dear heart. Your infp is showing.

<3

Help my poor enfj soul out? I like peace and harmony and I hate hurting creatures.
Your tongue is sharp and cuts like a knife. But I know it's sweetness well.

Sing a song and save your foe?


----------



## BlackLikeMySoul

SevSevens said:


> OOoh...that sounds delightful. I'll still share you with my friends. I'm very generous.


How kind of you, but trust me, a few days with me and you'll beg me to never touch your friends again. Torturing you as I watch you beg will be my favorite part of our wicked sex games..


----------



## sweetraglansweater

there was a man named @ocelot
who thought he was a Despotic astronaut
he sailed into a forum
and tried to make it all his quorum 

For easy is the fool
who opens up his mouth
and sticks in it his boot
and slowly tumbles south

"Always outnumbered
never outgunned"
this dapper sir
had better fast run

I don't shoot bullets
and I don't wield harsh blows
Oh no, my good sir,
I'll hit slug you with my prose.


----------



## Acrylic

I'll be sure to include a trigger warning next time I post, so the easily offended types (ie: you) aren't in danger of getting a sandier vagina than they have now.

God forbid I mistakenly leave out this trigger warning next time... your shit will be so sandy that not even the tall, thin, pale virgins you prey on at the gaming store will want you.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Gilly said:


> He really is the sexiest man ever to live.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear heart. Your infp is showing.
> 
> <3
> 
> Help my poor enfj soul out? I like peace and harmony and I hate hurting creatures.
> Your tongue is sharp and cuts like a knife. But I know it's sweetness well.
> 
> Sing a song and save your foe?


*sigh* very well

Dear @despotic Oscelot
it seems my wife wants to talk
so here's a laurel branch
extended for thy favor
forgive me little sir
and make good with thy sweet neighbor.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

This keeps getting more and more entertaining. 

* *


----------



## Gilly

sweetraglansweater said:


> *sigh* very well
> 
> Dear @_despot_ic Oscelot
> it seems my wife wants to talk
> so here's a laurel branch
> extended for thy favor
> forgive me little sir
> and make good with thy sweet neighbor.


Always one with the words <3



AddictiveMuse said:


> This keeps getting more and more entertaining.
> 
> * *



* *




Pssst. Not helping! 
* *




(lol @ meme)


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Despotic Ocelot said:


> I'll be sure to include a trigger warning next time I post, so the easily offended types (ie: you) aren't in danger of getting a sandier vagina than they have now.
> 
> God forbid I mistakenly leave out this trigger warning next time... your shit will be so sandy that not even the tall, thin, pale virgins you prey on at the gaming store will want you.


Your eloquence is cunning
your intellect nearly (almost) stunning
with words like yours
I'd never take you for coarse

I'd sit with you at dinner
I'd let you meet my niece
a proper gent like you
is like a flock of geese

A goose will cross a bridge
and there may meet a troll
but being a giddy girl
she's the one whose droll.

Please note here: droll as the noun, def.2 of the standard Merriman Weber Dic.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Gilly said:


> Always one with the words <3
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pssst. Not helping!
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (lol @ meme)


I know, I know...

Probably best that it ended there before the mods ban the glorious @sweetraglansweater and no more expert and witty match making. 

but will Ocelot comply....


----------



## Gilly

Sweet sweet @_sweetraglansweater_ may not know how easily her words can sting 


* *








Fo' shizzle. Makes me all giddy inside.



@AddictiveMuse Only time shall tell.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

if one of my many spouses would put me to sleep properly i wouldn't be arm wrestling this puppy like a braggart for their attention....

*hint hint*

(no offense @ocelot, you're just the stage on which I peacock for my ladies. No hard feelz, brah, no hard feelz)


----------



## Acrylic

sweetraglansweater said:


> with words like yours
> I'd never take you for coarse


When you copy/paste shit, it's going to contradict with reality... never take me for coarse. You mean like how you didn't take my (entirely nice/friendly) post to Gilly as 'coarse', and how that then didn't bring on this sandy vagina shit?

See, had you had the presence of mind to remove that part... that might've been funny. But when one is copy/pasting... can they really be bothered to proofread it, so they know they're not contradicting themselves like an idiot?


----------



## Acrylic

AddictiveMuse said:


> Probably best that it ended there before the mods ban the glorious @sweetraglansweater and no more expert and witty match making.
> 
> but will Ocelot comply....


It's best that it ended on Raglan's last two insults. But will Ocelot comply?

(answer) Refer to post 'homey don't play that'. You're welcome. Hypocrite.

(I'm so noble, I love life and positivity, oh golly gee I survived suicide attempts and now I only want to spread love and good vibes to people)


----------



## Acrylic

It's best that it ended on those last two posts from me, what say you all? 

But the real question is... will Raglan comply?


----------



## sweetraglansweater

ZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Huh? wat?

Sry, I assumed the conclusion was foregone as to the little matter of who had whom in a complicit bind. Or so she said... 

Oh very well, I suppose there has to be a proper decorum about these things...

Lee, I accept your surrender


----------



## Evolvenda

sweetraglansweater said:


> if one of my many spouses would put me to sleep properly i wouldn't be arm wrestling this puppy like a braggart for their attention....
> 
> *hint hint*
> 
> (no offense @ocelot, you're just the stage on which I peacock for my ladies. No hard feelz, brah, no hard feelz)


----------



## sweetraglansweater

AddictiveMuse said:


> I know, I know...
> 
> Probably best that it ended there before the mods ban the glorious @sweetraglansweater and no more expert and witty match making.
> 
> but will Ocelot comply....


Am I seriously going to get in trouble for taking my poetry perambulator out for a quick brisk?

How shall I atone for my sins, on lovely but @AddictiveMuse ?


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Rydark said:


>



Now that^ made me laugh.
@Rydark, you are the master.


----------



## Acrylic

sweetraglansweater said:


> Sry, I assumed the conclusion was foregone as to the little matter of who had whom in a complicit bind. Or so she said...


I put myself in a bind when I didn't put a trigger warning before my post to Gilly. I knew she could understand me, but I forgot children were present.


----------



## with water

This place is gross and a nightmare sometimes.


----------



## Gilly

I haven't even read all of this shit yet! lol

Hang on.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

sweetraglansweater said:


> Am I seriously going to get in trouble for taking my poetry perambulator out for a quick brisk?
> 
> How shall I atone for my sins, on lovely but @AddictiveMuse ?


I'm sure you know just what to do :wink:


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Despotic Ocelot said:


> I forgot children were present.


----------



## Gilly

All ye folks! Get thee to bed! Nothin' to see here.

* *




Just me, @sweetraglansweater and @AddictiveMuse havin' mad threesome








Just uh.. you know.. boi -->Goyl.


----------



## MisterPerfect

Gilly said:


> All ye folks! Get thee to bed! Nothin' to see here.
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just me, @sweetraglansweater and @AddictiveMuse havin' mad threesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just uh.. you know.. boi -->Goyl.


Youll be giggling your ass off while drinking that mix of milk and Barley wont you Gilly?


----------



## Sunn

@Gilly


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Gilly said:


> All ye folks! Get thee to bed! Nothin' to see here.
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just me, @sweetraglansweater and @AddictiveMuse havin' mad threesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just uh.. you know.. boi -->Goyl.


Wow my second PerC threesome 

I do get around. XD


----------



## Kore

Uhm...I've read it all and the fight makes no sense. So Despotic thought that Raglan was pointing at him but she wasn't and the thanks her post got made him more upset. He said he wasn't gonna play, played and now it's over. This thread is definitely a trip!

You hit the boredom button and it redirects to this thread, never fails to amuse.


----------



## Gilly

Sunn said:


> @_Gilly_


That was hot too. I saw you watching. You can join next time!


----------

